# Electric Vehicle sales are sucking!!!



## skookerasbil (Sep 4, 2014)

Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times

Said a few years back that nobody would care about EV's. As usual, I'm right!!

Americans dont want these stoopid cars......and the sales numbers cearly show it!!





As always, the AGW k00ks will say, "Well......wait until tomorrow......". Thats always their gay fallback on stuff like this but it never pans out!!! The myths MUST be perpetuated.


Bottom line?


Electric vehicles are a joke.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 4, 2014)

bump for laughable factor


----------



## jc456 (Sep 4, 2014)

bump!!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 4, 2014)

Remember when those gas car companies were about to go bankrupt and needed to get bailed out lol that was so hilarious omg good times!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 4, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Remember when those gas car companies were about to go bankrupt and needed to get bailed out lol that was so hilarious omg good times!


 And that the bribe was they needed to produce an electric hybrid.  hahahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 4, 2014)

jc456 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when those gas car companies were about to go bankrupt and needed to get bailed out lol that was so hilarious omg good times!
> ...



Yea bro lolololol cause before that hybrid they totally, like, were about to stop being a company because they couldn't sell shit hahahahahahahaqhahahahahqhqhyqhywhwjesj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSDD (Sep 4, 2014)

What idiot would buy an electric vehicle?....expensive as hell, unreliable....expensive to maintain....short life span....and no trade in value.  Better to buy an Edsel.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 4, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


 And yet, most only the gas vehicles are being sold.  now that's flippin hlarious.  Still ain't got it....
BTW, bump!!!!


----------



## SSDD (Sep 4, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




So government coercion is the only reason there are hybrids on the road today?  No sane manufacturer would put the money up because they are such a bad idea.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 4, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times
> 
> Said a few years back that nobody would care about EV's. As usual, I'm right!!
> 
> ...



      I beg to differ....I would much rather drive an electric cart on the golf course rather than one of the gas powered ones.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 4, 2014)

jc456 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Oh what was that ever not the case before bro ooohhh whaaaaaaatttttttt???  Gas vehicles are being sold the most HOOOLLLLLYYY CRAAAAAPPPPP BIG NEWS EVERYBODY

O.M.G.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 4, 2014)

SSDD said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yea dude hybrid cars and electric cars have never ever ever ever been profitable.  U r so smart bro.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 4, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


in english!!!!

Oh....bump!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 4, 2014)

jc456 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I could write it in 50 different languages.  You'd still be a twat.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 4, 2014)

The only place where electric vehicles are a viable form of transportation is at golf courses through out America


----------



## jc456 (Sep 4, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


botta-bing the name calling, a true sign of having nothing to argue with.  thanks for the additional chuckle!  BTW, you own one of them there electric ve-hicles?

Bump!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 4, 2014)

This thread is almost as funny as that stoopid thread a month ago about electric Harleys!!! That took the cake......all the AGW k00ks talkign as if people were clamoring to go out and buy an electric Harley Davidson bike.. I think not


----------



## jc456 (Sep 4, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> This thread is almost as funny as that stoopid thread a month ago about electric Harleys!!! That took the cake......all the AGW k00ks talkign as if people were clamoring to go out and buy an electric Harley Davidson bike.. I think not


 But damn, wasn't it a good idea?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 4, 2014)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is almost as funny as that stoopid thread a month ago about electric Harleys!!! That took the cake......all the AGW k00ks talkign as if people were clamoring to go out and buy an electric Harley Davidson bike.. I think not
> ...


 


JC....let me tell you something. I get a kick out of seeing the fantasies of the AGW meattheads consistently getting nuked. These mofus spend hours and hours on here for years and years and nothing ever changes. Know what psychiatrists refer to that as?. They talk about one thing: CO2. And nobody cares.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 4, 2014)

Model S Specs Tesla Motors

*Damned good looking vehicle.*

True Cost of Ownership Tesla Motors
*
Considering the class of the vehicle, not that expensive to own.*

Tesla Model S Reviews - Tesla Model S Price Photos and Specs - CARandDRIVER

These electrons energize the 416-hp motor positioned on the left side of the Model S, just behind the differential. Peak power occurs between 5000 and 8600 rpm, peak torque of 443 pound-feet at 0 rpm, yet the motor can spin to16,000 revs. That means that the Model S gets by with just one speed—essentially no transmission.

But “gets by” understates the Model S’s performance. We measured 0-to-60 mph in 4.6 seconds, a quarter-mile of 13.3 seconds at 104 mph, and a governed top speed of  134 mph. That’s similar to the performance of the V-8 German sedans.

The figures, however, don’t reveal the Tesla’s instantaneous response. When you floor the accelerator on a conventional car, the airflow has to increase, the turbos must spool up, and the transmission unlocks its torque converter and usually downshifts. In the Model S, you’re shoved into your seat right now, with an immediacy that no Corvette, Ferrari, or Porsche can match.

*And that was a 2013 model.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 4, 2014)

*And then there is that battery factory

Tesla picks Nevada for battery Gigafactory 

Want to bet that it will feature a battery more powerful and cheaper than what is on the market today. Musk has a way of coming up with technology that is far ahead of everyone else.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 4, 2014)

Desperado said:


> The only place where electric vehicles are a viable form of transportation is at golf courses through out America



The only place a mind like yours if viable is behind the counter of a MacDonalds. 

Electrics are going to replace ICE's in my lifetime.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 4, 2014)

*Electric motorcycle. 215 mph out of the box. Won the 2013 Pikes Peak hillclimb by 20 minutes over the fastest ICE bike. Even Harley is looking to make an electric bike.

Lightning Electric Motorcycle Fastest Electric MotorcycleLightning Motorcycles*


----------



## alpine (Sep 4, 2014)

Long live Saudi Kings and their harems filled with western woman...


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 4, 2014)

Electric Car Market Growth Soars in 2013

Hybrid vehicle sales in 2013 grew by 14% over 2012. And sales of electric cars grew by 83%!

*83%  In one year! Hmmmmmmmmmmm........................   *


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 4, 2014)

SSDD said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Hybrids are an ELEGANT engineering design. Allows more efficient drive train and recapture of braking energy. Downsizes the main combustion engine.. Now you think EVs are expensive? The CEO of Fiat was on TV a couple months ago urging folks -- "NOT TO BUY HIS EVs" -- because he is losing so much money on each one. But he needs to build them to build his EPA rating on "fleet mileage". AND they are subsidized to the tune of about $12K -- on TOP of his corporate losses.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 4, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Model S Specs Tesla Motors
> 
> *Damned good looking vehicle.*
> 
> ...




Trophy cars for Millionaires. Yeah they can also afford the tickets for doing the 0-60mph test on public streets. AND low wage workers are being fleeced to help the millionaires afford these toys.. 

Good con job -- Elon Musk.. How many Tesla's are being "charged by the sun"??? What a show-man.. Or snow-man..


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 4, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> *And then there is that battery factory
> 
> Tesla picks Nevada for battery Gigafactory
> 
> Want to bet that it will feature a battery more powerful and cheaper than what is on the market today. Musk has a way of coming up with technology that is far ahead of everyone else.*



Nope.. You go right ahead. Tesla stock today at about $260.. Such a deal.. I might buy at $80..


----------



## Desperado (Sep 4, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Model S Specs Tesla Motors
> 
> *Damned good looking vehicle.*
> 
> ...


It is a great car but it still has the problem of range and charge time The US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) official range for the Model S Performance model equipped with an 85 kW. h battery pack is *265 miles* (*426 km*) less if using any other electrical powered devices such as lights, wipers and your ac.
This car still cannot make the Miami to Orlando run on one charge.
A discharged battery can be replenished in about 10 hours with the standard 10-kW charger, which uses a 40-amp, 240-volt circuit—what an electric oven requires. There is an optional 20-kW, 80-amp charger, which cuts the plug-in time to about seven hours.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 5, 2014)

EV's and Hybrids are a fringe market and will be for a long long time. Development of different batteries is compelling but of course, the big question is ( but a moot question to the AGW crowd )......what will they cost?

At the end of the day, its the only thing that matters.


----------



## Crick (Sep 5, 2014)

What did your last surgery cost?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 5, 2014)

Crick said:


> What did your last surgery cost?


 


Sucks when Realville must finally be confronted, huh s0n???......although one could see a time where far left guys are proposing government incentives to buy an EV. LOL.....the low information person will think it a great idea. No far left idea's would EVER fly but for the low information guy on the street.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 5, 2014)

Go to a machine shop, and ask what it will cost to build one V-8 engine. The ask an industrialist to build a factory to produce 100,000 engines, and see what that will cost. Now ask that same industrialist to build 50,000,000 engines. The EV's are currently at the 100,000 scale. With that factor in Reno, Musk is trying to jump start the industry to the million scale. The batteries are going to come down significantly in price.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 5, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Go to a machine shop, and ask what it will cost to build one V-8 engine. The ask an industrialist to build a factory to produce 100,000 engines, and see what that will cost. Now ask that same industrialist to build 50,000,000 engines. The EV's are currently at the 100,000 scale. With that factor in Reno, Musk is trying to jump start the industry to the million scale. The batteries are going to come down significantly in price.


 


I get that Ray, but if you look at total sales of gas powered vehicles vs hybrid and EV's......only account for 3.6% total ( and thats a reduction from last year ) in the market.

WHen it gets to 15%-20%, its made a real dent............but right now, sales are dropping. Most people are not moved by the prospect of owning an EV.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 5, 2014)

*And that was a 2013 model.*[/QUOTE]
It is a great car but it still has the problem of range and charge time The US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) official range for the Model S Performance model equipped with an 85 kW. h battery pack is *265 miles* (*426 km*) less if using any other electrical powered devices such as lights, wipers and your ac.
This car still cannot make the Miami to Orlando run on one charge.
A discharged battery can be replenished in about 10 hours with the standard 10-kW charger, which uses a 40-amp, 240-volt circuit—what an electric oven requires. There is an optional 20-kW, 80-amp charger, which cuts the plug-in time to about seven hours.[/QUOTE]

Supercharging stations, 80% charge in about 30 minutes:

http://static1.businessinsider.com/...1080/screen shot 2013-05-30 at 1.27.44 pm.png

And then Tesla is installing the stealth chargers at motels around the country.

Tesla s Covertly Installing Wall Chargers At Locations Across The Country CleanTechnica

And then there is the option of simply swapping to a freshly charged battery;

Battery Swap Tesla Motors

You are going to have to get up early in the morning to get ahead of Elon Musk.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 5, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Go to a machine shop, and ask what it will cost to build one V-8 engine. The ask an industrialist to build a factory to produce 100,000 engines, and see what that will cost. Now ask that same industrialist to build 50,000,000 engines. The EV's are currently at the 100,000 scale. With that factor in Reno, Musk is trying to jump start the industry to the million scale. The batteries are going to come down significantly in price.



And Musky is gonna sell a Million of WHAT? exactly... Even if he thinks he's gonna resale to other major car makers, he's gonna get severely squeezed on cost. Cruising for a financial bruisin'..


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 5, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> *And that was a 2013 model.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are such a dupe.. Can't do the math? 30 minute charge on 85KWHr battery bus?? That's close to 1/6 of a MEGAWATT !!! Not only dangerous but downright destructive to lifetime of the batteries. *Supercharging 60 of these boy toys at once is the equivalent load on the grid of 10,000 homes..* 

You'll be building NUKE plants by the DOZENS just to keep the grid from browning and rewiring 90% of America to keep the lines from melting.. This Musk guy has you sold --- doesn't he?


----------



## Desperado (Sep 5, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> *And that was a 2013 model.*


It is a great car but it still has the problem of range and charge time The US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) official range for the Model S Performance model equipped with an 85 kW. h battery pack is *265 miles* (*426 km*) less if using any other electrical powered devices such as lights, wipers and your ac.
This car still cannot make the Miami to Orlando run on one charge.
A discharged battery can be replenished in about 10 hours with the standard 10-kW charger, which uses a 40-amp, 240-volt circuit—what an electric oven requires. There is an optional 20-kW, 80-amp charger, which cuts the plug-in time to about seven hours.[/QUOTE]

Supercharging stations, 80% charge in about 30 minutes:

http://static1.businessinsider.com/image/51a78cda69beddbb4f000000-1920-1080/screen shot 2013-05-30 at 1.27.44 pm.png

And then Tesla is installing the stealth chargers at motels around the country.

Tesla s Covertly Installing Wall Chargers At Locations Across The Country CleanTechnica

And then there is the option of simply swapping to a freshly charged battery;

Battery Swap Tesla Motors

You are going to have to get up early in the morning to get ahead of Elon Musk.[/QUOTE]

All fine and dandy if those are on your route, if not I hope you brought an overnight bag.
Don't get me wrong, I would love to see them succeed.  However right now they are not ready for prime time.
30 minutes is still a long time to fill up compared to their gas counterparts.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 5, 2014)

Would buy a conventional vehicle that required replacement of the fuel tank every 5-7 years at a cost of about $6,000?  If so then an electric is exactly what you need.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 5, 2014)

Used to be that you had to rebuild the engine in a conventional car about that often. The batteries will continue to increase in both longevity and energy density.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 5, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Go to a machine shop, and ask what it will cost to build one V-8 engine. The ask an industrialist to build a factory to produce 100,000 engines, and see what that will cost. Now ask that same industrialist to build 50,000,000 engines. The EV's are currently at the 100,000 scale. With that factor in Reno, Musk is trying to jump start the industry to the million scale. The batteries are going to come down significantly in price.
> ...



And that percentage was what 5 years ago?


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 5, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Used to be that you had to rebuild the engine in a conventional car about that often. The batteries will continue to increase in both longevity and energy density.



It wasn't mere time that word out engines.  It was use over tens or hundreds of thousands of miles.  Less, of course, with neglect.

But you're right.  Batteries will continue to increase in both longevity and energy density just as pigs will ultimately grow wings and fly.  It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 5, 2014)

Israel s Phinergy Tests 1 100-Mile Range Electric Car Aluminum-Air Battery System VIDEO Jewish Israel News Algemeiner.com

Israeli start-up Phinergy Ltd. is road testing a 1,100-mile range electric car based on a hybrid lithium-ion and aluminum-air battery system based on technology originating at Bar Ilan University and produced in Canada in collaboration with Alcoa Canada, Israel’s _Globes_business daily reported on Tuesday.

*Yessiree bob, them thar silly boxes that people put on their desks and call a computer are just a silly toy and passing fad, yessirree bob...................................*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 8, 2014)

sales still sucking.............


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Go to a machine shop, and ask what it will cost to build one V-8 engine. The ask an industrialist to build a factory to produce 100,000 engines, and see what that will cost. Now ask that same industrialist to build 50,000,000 engines. The EV's are currently at the 100,000 scale. With that factor in Reno, Musk is trying to jump start the industry to the million scale. The batteries are going to come down significantly in price.


 
So, if sales are down, where does the money come from to continue to grow?  That doesn't seem to follow basic business practice.  Need revenues to build the extended plants or continue research.  IMO, that is going to be the issue here.  If EVs are not purchased, then the revenues are not and then there are no paychecks to cut for the employees of those factories, and then the spiral fail develops.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 8, 2014)

And not just in America.

Sales suck so bad that the dust has been bitten by another "star".....

Why the Vauxhall Ampera got it so right and yet so wrong Autocar


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 8, 2014)

Meanwhile, the first new U.S. start-up car company in the United States sells exclusively electric vehicles and is paving the way for mass production of EVs to lower-end consumers.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> Meanwhile, the first new U.S. start-up car company in the United States sells exclusively electric vehicles and is paving the way for mass production of EVs to lower-end consumers.


 And they are?


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 8, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> Meanwhile, the first new U.S. start-up car company in the United States sells exclusively electric vehicles and is paving the way for mass production of EVs to lower-end consumers.



And Enron was going to make energy so cheap.............


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 8, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times
> 
> Said a few years back that nobody would care about EV's. As usual, I'm right!!
> 
> ...


Sigh. Let's look at the facts:

"Caldwell’s research showed *substantial gains in the pure EV and plug-in hybrid segments* -- 35% and 44%, respectively."

Electrified car sales stall as buyers back away from hybrids - LA Times

The reason you see an overall slowdown is because electric vehicles are more expensive or downright ugly. Until their cost is brought down, the typical car consumer is not going to buy them. That says nothing about the merits of electrical vehicles and their prevalence going forward. Cars were sparsely used until the Model T. Electric vehicles will soon have their Model T moment.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 8, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, the first new U.S. start-up car company in the United States sells exclusively electric vehicles and is paving the way for mass production of EVs to lower-end consumers.
> ...


Is there any evidence Tesla is committing corporate fraud like Enron? No. It would be like comparing any innovative company to Enron, like saying "You think Google is going to make smartphones? Hah. Look what happened to Enron. Apple? I don't think so--Enron."

What a worthless comment to make.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 8, 2014)

jc456 said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, the first new U.S. start-up car company in the United States sells exclusively electric vehicles and is paving the way for mass production of EVs to lower-end consumers.
> ...


Tesla. The fact you didn't get the reference is very telling of how ill-informed you are.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 8, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times
> ...





Any growth of green related products ALWAYS look good when measured against themselves!!! It is a typical ploy of the far left assholes to do this......display growth or a product in its own fringe market segment. They do this all the time with solar power statistics. Looks impressive...........until it is put into context.......and you see that solar power accounts for just 0.2% of US energy!!! A joke.

Same with electric cars/hybrids........3% of total car sales!!! A joke......and sales actually fell this past year.



Any time a lefty starts throwing out statistics...........radar up sons!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 8, 2014)

more victory laps for............



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gigantor2.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 8, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Sigh. Another partisan hack. I'm not a lefty, and your appeal to left-right politics is simplistic and unintelligent. The reality is that BEVs have been expanding sales each year. They have only truly existed on the market for a few years, so of course they will have a low market share.

As I said before, the reason you see an overall slowdown is because electric vehicles are more expensive or downright ugly. Until their cost is brought down, the typical car consumer is not going to buy them. That says nothing about the merits of electrical vehicles and their prevalence going forward. Cars were sparsely used until the Model T. Electric vehicles will soon have their Model T moment. Tesla is quite likely to provide that, and is making strides in innovation. Are you familiar with the Tesla Supercharger network? The range Tesla cars can get? The plans Tesla has for mass production of a lower-end consumer car?

The reality is that electric cars are growing more and more economically preferable each year. The thought of never having to pay for gas is a huge advantage, and less pollution is simply another plus.


----------



## Politico (Sep 9, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> bump for laughable factor



Speaking of laughable. It says hybrid sales are down. Electric sales are up. Did you really think you could change the article title and no one would notice?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 9, 2014)

Politico said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > bump for laughable factor
> ...






Who cares..........still a fringe market all the way. Only bubble dwellers go for these cars......in America, people want cars that are big and bad.......not faggy little 2 door SPECKS.


s0n.....you're like the guy playing on the team that is down 53-0, get a lucky bounce, go into the end zone and spike the ball and do a dance making the score 53-7.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 9, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > ShackledNation said:
> ...


 where are your stats that prove your post?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 9, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 Skook,

I found this from an article by 'The Street' on the Telsa company:

"Tesla started delivering its all-electric Model S luxury sedan to consumers in the middle of 2012. By all accounts it appears to have delivered at least approximately 3,000 of them by year's end, and for 2013 the company has guided to 20,000 cars.
On the one hand, that's a whole lot of cars. On the other hand, it's like spitting into the ocean. There are over 300 million people in this country, and there are over 15 million cars sold per year in the U.S. Even at 15,000 cars per year, Tesla would constitute only 0.1% of the U.S. new car market. Obviously, an even smaller percentage of the cumulative stock of cars on the roads. "


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 9, 2014)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


 



LMAO......but you read the posts from the k00ks, you'd think we have explosive sales of EV's.



*lOsInG*


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 9, 2014)

Fifty years from now they'll be laughing at us and our gasoline powered cars.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> Fifty years from now they'll be laughing at us and our gasoline powered cars.


 Dude, even the Jetsons had gas powered cars and they were at least 50 years in the future.  So I'll take the Jetsons' car and watch everyone laugh.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 9, 2014)

jc456 said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Ironic you ask that question, because the stats are explicitly linked to in the very thread of comments you quoted. To once again reiterate:

"Caldwell’s research showed *substantial gains in the pure EV and plug-in hybrid segments* -- 35% and 44%, respectively."

Just follow the link in the above quote thread to get to the site.

As to the stats about Tesla: unless you have been living under a rock, they should be something you are aware of. Otherwise, you have no business talking about the current EV market.


----------



## Politico (Sep 10, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


No I am just the guy who pointed out the fact you lied.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 11, 2014)

Politico said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...






[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Sleeping-Man.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]





sales still sucking...........


----------



## jc456 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ShackledNation said:
> ...


maybe you should learn to read.  I posted the Tesla data.  Show your data that states the market share of EV vehicles against the gas powered bullies.  I asked and you still haven't provided it.  I give you one response and then I'll repost the ones I already gave for little ole Tesla.  20,000 cars were built in 2013, how many were actually sold?  You got those numbers?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 11, 2014)

just checked.........EV sales still sucking.........


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 11, 2014)

Tesla Rises After Model S Sales in 2013 Exceed Forecast - Bloomberg

Sales of the battery-powered vehicle, priced from about $70,000, totaled at least 22,450 last year, based on figures previously released by Palo Alto, California-based Tesla. The company had said it aimed to sell 21,500. Revenue for the fourth quarter will exceed forecasts by 20 percent, Tesla said separately in a statement.

*So, Tesla sold 22,450 vehicles in 2013, not the 21,500 it had predicted. You see, buddy boys, the web is your freind, or enemy, depending on whether you choose to tell the truth or to lie.*


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 11, 2014)

jc456 said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I'm not making any claims about the market share of EV vehicles against gas powered cars. I am responding to the OP, which says electric vehicle sales are sucking. They are not. _Hybrid _vehicle sales are down, but pure EV sales are up 35%, and _plug-in_ hybrids are up 44%. Therefore, the post is simply wrong.

But I will bite on your silly market share argument. The Tesla Model S is a luxury vehicle and is marketed as such. That is the category it falls into, and that is the category in which we should compare Tesla's market share. The results?

*Tesla's 8.4% market share beats Audi A8, BMW 7 Series, and Mercedes S Class.*

For a new company to disrupt the market like that is quite amazing, especially with such well-trusted brand names like Audi, BMW, and Mercedes.

When Tesla begins selling cars at a lower price, in other categories, you can bet that it will chip away at the market share of other gas powered cars.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 11, 2014)

Tesla Rises as Musk Sets Faster Production Pace for 2015 - Bloomberg

Quarterly unit sales for the youngest publicly held U.S. carmaker rose to a best-ever 7,579 as it began deliveries toChina. That matched the average of nine analysts’ estimates compiled by Bloomberg.

.........................

Excluding some costs, earnings were 11 cents a share in the quarter, the Palo Alto, California-based company said yesterday in a statement on its website. The average estimate compiled by Bloomberg was 4 cents. Tesla plans to be able to build 100,000 vehicles annually by the end of next year.

*Right now, availability of batteries is the chief factor holding back even more production. However, by building his own factory, Elon Musk will change that factor. And, given his past performance, may have a battery that is less costly, with a higher storage capacity. That would make Shackled Nation's EV Model T a reality.*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2014)

In this forum, statistics are thrown about wildly.......most not put into any kind of context!! Any statistics can be displayed to make something look good.



*"That bucks the overall trend for car sales, which are up 5 percent this year, But it’s the inverse for electric car sales, which are off 4.8 percent, according to a new analysis from the car-buying website Edmunds.com."*
*

"All-electric and plug-in cars have been selling well, up 34.9 percent and 44.3 percent this year, respectively. But those kinds of vehicles only make up a fraction of the overall electric market, which is dominated by traditional hybrids, which Caldwell says has become oversaturated."
*



Why are electric vehicle sales slowing down 89.3 KPCC





still sucking...........


----------



## Crick (Sep 12, 2014)

I've seen interviews with people that have owned and driven Chevy Volts for months and have yet to buy ANY gasoline for their cars.  And for those with Leafs and Teslas and the number of full electrics coming up, that will always be the case.  Power is a hell of a lot cheaper at the plug than at the pump.  It uses less fuel and produces less carbon emissions to do so as well.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 12, 2014)

All-electric and plug-in hybrid cars have been selling well, up 34.9 and 44.3%. Tesla (all-electric, by the way), which sells luxury all-electric cars (the Models) currently has an 8.4% market share of the luxury market, higher than the Audi A8, BMW 7 Series, and the Mercedes S class.

The overall electric vehicle market is down simply because one type of electric vehicle, non-plug-in hybrids (the least electric, mind you) is dragging the whole market down. Yet the rest of the market is doing better, and Tesla, a new player, is eating up the market shares of companies that have been around for decades.

The future of electric cars looks bright. One of the largest manufacturing projects in the United States is the Tesla Gigafactory, which will produce batteries for...electric cars. This will bring the price down, one of the major barriers to cheaper electric cars. Tesla also already has a massive network of supercharger stations across North America, Europe, and Asia, and will cover nearly 100% of the U.S. by the end of this year. These stations can charge Tesla's to an 80% charge in 30 minutes, 16 times faster than anything before it. Tesla cars also have a range of over 200 miles, another milestone. 

Over the next few years and the next decade, Tesla will grow its supercharger infrastructure and ramp of the production of cheaper electric cars targeted at the mass market. Battery prices will decline, but battery ranges will increase. Advances are coming at a very fast pace.

Only a fool would say electric cars are sucking with all the data in mind.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 12, 2014)

Pity Obama can't legitimately have a third term or Americans of the right party affiliation would be getting free Teslas with hopey/changey tin logos front and, especially, rear.


----------



## Crick (Sep 12, 2014)

Racism, certainly a Henry B Hough value.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 12, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Pity Obama can't legitimately have a third term or Americans of the right party affiliation would be getting free Teslas with hopey/changey tin logos front and, especially, rear.



Well, if you are too stupid to contribute anything intelligent on the subject, denigrate the President. Good ol' 'Conservative rule.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 12, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> All-electric and plug-in hybrid cars have been selling well, up 34.9 and 44.3%. Tesla (all-electric, by the way), which sells luxury all-electric cars (the Models) currently has an 8.4% market share of the luxury market, higher than the Audi A8, BMW 7 Series, and the Mercedes S class.
> 
> The overall electric vehicle market is down simply because one type of electric vehicle, non-plug-in hybrids (the least electric, mind you) is dragging the whole market down. Yet the rest of the market is doing better, and Tesla, a new player, is eating up the market shares of companies that have been around for decades.
> 
> ...




"Tesla (all-electric, by the way), which sells luxury all-electric cars (the Models) currently has an 8.4% market share of the luxury market, higher than the Audi A8, BMW 7 Series, and the Mercedes S class."

Sooo... Tesla is a fashion statement for the 1%ers.

Typical.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 12, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > All-electric and plug-in hybrid cars have been selling well, up 34.9 and 44.3%. Tesla (all-electric, by the way), which sells luxury all-electric cars (the Models) currently has an 8.4% market share of the luxury market, higher than the Audi A8, BMW 7 Series, and the Mercedes S class.
> ...


No more a fashion statement than Ford was when it began. The fact remains your initial claims have been totally destroyed, and you have nothing left of substance.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 13, 2014)

You know your are dealing in here with hyper-far lefties.......you say ANYTHING negative about Obama, you're a racist!!!


My God these people are fucked........


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 13, 2014)

back to topic........EV sales still sucking.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 13, 2014)

Meanwhile, Tesla is one of the most successful start-up car companies in recent United States history, and sells only electric vehicles. In it's category, the Model S has surpassed the market shares Mercedes, Audi, and BMW's flagship cars. Batteries are becoming cheaper, vehicle range is expanding, and Tesla has a massive international network of charging stations that it is continually expanding. The largest manufacturing project in Nevada since the Hoover Dam is for the purpose of producing more and cheaper electric cars. Additionally, pure-electric vehicles and plug-in hybrids saw significant gains in sales. Only electric cars _that also use gasoline _saw declines.

Only a fool would judge the market as declining.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 13, 2014)

I wish Tesla well.  

If they produce a product that offers value-for-money they may survive.  There are many niche markets that make good money.  But if they go for volume over quality?

Maybe not so much.

Maybe, with government funding, Solyndra II.

Let's hope they can avoid that trap.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 13, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times
> 
> Said a few years back that nobody would care about EV's. As usual, I'm right!!
> 
> ...


Tesla Model S Voted Best Overall Vehicle By Consumer Reports


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> I wish Tesla well.
> 
> If they produce a product that offers value-for-money they may survive.  There are many niche markets that make good money.  But if they go for volume over quality?
> 
> ...


Someone who drives a Tesla will have absolutely no fuel costs. If they use Tesla's supercharger stations, they won't even have to pay for charging the car (using Tesla's stations is free). Thus, in terms of the monetary costs of driving, a Tesla will always beat out a comparably-priced gasoline car.

Tesla is also working on building a gigantic factory in Nevada to produce cheaper batteries, and plans to sell an all-electric car in the more mainstream range of $30-40K. A household in 2011 spent an average of $368 per month on gas. Based on this auto-loan calculator, the monthly payments for a $40K car over 10 years come out to $332 per month. A $40K Tesla car would cost less over 10 years than simply paying for monthly gas for one's existing car. It would literally pay for itself. One Tesla is able to produce and sell a car in that price range, there will be some major shifts in the market.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 13, 2014)

And this other fella who prefers to spend his day nattily attired in pajamas has invented a perpetual motion machine that requires no fuel at all.  None.  Never.  He (sly devil) proposes to provide free charging - devices with a sort of pad you park your PMV on for an hour with lots of dials that spin showing how much free energy you collected.  Dials powered by gerbils.

Free power?

Gimme a break.

It'll last about as long as did free meals on airlines.  At best.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> And this other fella who prefers to spend his day nattily attired in pajamas has invented a perpetual motion machine that requires no fuel at all.  None.  Never.  He (sly devil) proposes to provide free charging - devices with a sort of pad you park your PMV on for an hour with lots of dials that spin showing how much free energy you collected.  Dials powered by gerbils.
> 
> Free power?
> 
> ...


If you own a Tesla, you can charge at Tesla supercharger stations _for free. _And you can get an 80% charge in 30 minutes.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 13, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> If you own a Tesla, you can charge at Tesla supercharger stations _for free. _And you can get an 80% charge in 30 minutes.



For now, yes.

Remember, Gillette used to give away free razor blades to those who bought their expensive razors.  Then they changed the marketing model and the razors got real cheap but the blades that were patented became almighty expensive.  Ever wonder why they keep coming up with new razor designs about the time the patents run out on the older ones?


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > If you own a Tesla, you can charge at Tesla supercharger stations _for free. _And you can get an 80% charge in 30 minutes.
> ...


Anyone who currently owns gets free charging for the life of that car. And I don't see Tesla changing the policy for it's new cars anytime soon.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow!  That's so much like my Granapappy said about Gillette's free blades!


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 13, 2014)

Fact remains, it's still free, and my above analysis remains accurate.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 13, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> Fact remains, it's still free, and my above analysis remains accurate.



And may you long enjoy it.

You do, of course, own outright one of those Tesla cars being so knowledgeable about free stuff.  Got an Obamaphone, too?


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > Fact remains, it's still free, and my above analysis remains accurate.
> ...


Sadly no. I can't afford a Tesla. I do very much look forward to owning the more affordable Tesla Model III. As to my phone, I've got a Samsung Galaxy S3. Bought it at Target for my 2-year upgrade. Knowledge about the electric car market and Tesla comes from reading and paying attention. Something I wish more people would take the time to do 

But let's not get distracted. Everything I said is still true, and the OP of this thread is misleading.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 13, 2014)

I look forward to owning an interplanetary pogo stick, too!

Our ambitions are so very similar!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 13, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> Fact remains, it's still free, and my above analysis remains accurate.





s0n.....take another hit!!!

The thread effectively ended at post #71, posted up by me of course.!!


Perhaps you missed that you got pwned??????


Why are electric vehicle sales slowing down 89.3 KPCC



The highlight >>>>


*"That bucks the overall trend for car sales, which are up 5 percent this year, But it’s the inverse for electric car sales, which are off 4.8 percent, according to a new analysis from the car-buying website Edmunds.com."


*

*
[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gigantor11.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 13, 2014)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gigantor11.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> I look forward to owning an interplanetary pogo stick, too!
> 
> Our ambitions are so very similar!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 13, 2014)

LAUGH.......MY........BALLS.........OFF

Base price for this Tesla 3 is 35K.......puts it in the mid-range Honda ( supreme reliability ) or low end Lexus ( luxury ) and is more expensive than the soon-to-be released next generation Mustang ( stoopid levels of performance ).


A Look At Tesla s Cheapest Car The Model 3


Thing looks like a Mazda 6.

Hmmm.......which would you rather have??!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 13, 2014)

Bottom line is.....and all sales indicators display clearly.......Americans don't like gay EV's. They like big-ass trucks, fast cars and supreme reliability.

The AGW bozo's are all giddy about the hybrid/EV segment owning 3% of the market.

Well......I guess.......


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd rather have a Tesla. A household in 2011 spent an average of $368 per month on gas. Based on this auto-loan calculator, the monthly payments for a $40K car over 10 years come out to $332 per month. A $40K Tesla car would cost less over 10 years than simply paying for monthly gas for one's existing car. It would literally pay for itself. And considering gas prices will likely rise, it will _way _pay for itself.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 13, 2014)

Even the best of batteries have a defined life expectancy.  Someday it might be as long as 10 years.

Someday.

Maybe.

Until then an electric buyer whose head ain't jammed up his/her/its ass will be stuffing the old piggy bank for the inevitable.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 14, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> I'd rather have a Tesla. A household in 2011 spent an average of $368 per month on gas. Based on this auto-loan calculator, the monthly payments for a $40K car over 10 years come out to $332 per month. A $40K Tesla car would cost less over 10 years than simply paying for monthly gas for one's existing car. It would literally pay for itself. And considering gas prices will likely rise, it will _way _pay for itself.




Indeed........

But at least 95% of the rest of the population would not!! The new Tesla might help bring EV/Hybrid sales up to about 4% of total vehicle sales. Still a pronounced joke.


There was a thread on here a little while ago abut electric Harley's......and some meatheads actually thinking these would be a big hit with bike riders. Laughable. I will admit that these people do have a fascinating level of imagination.....clinging to notions of the way they'd like things to be!! That's the compelling thing about the mind of a lefty.....in the face of all the clear realties, they still are able to navigate in this makey-uppey world!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 14, 2014)

MEMPHIS, TN -
(WMC) - Memphis motorcycle riders were able to help make history and shape the future of riding.

On Saturday, the first-ever electric Harley Davidson motorcycle arrived in town and several Memphians had an opportunity to test drive it.

The bike is a prototype called Project Live Wire. This is the first time in Harley's history it's allowed the general public to ride a prototype that won't actually be sold.

A WMC Action News Five staff member went for a test ride at Bumpus Harley and said it went from zero to scary in about two seconds. The test rides will help Harley finish their designs before they mass produce the bike.

Memphians test drive electric Harley Davidson motorcycles - Action News 5 - Memphis Tennessee

We will see.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 14, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have a Tesla. A household in 2011 spent an average of $368 per month on gas. Based on this auto-loan calculator, the monthly payments for a $40K car over 10 years come out to $332 per month. A $40K Tesla car would cost less over 10 years than simply paying for monthly gas for one's existing car. It would literally pay for itself. And considering gas prices will likely rise, it will _way _pay for itself.
> ...


Why do you assume 95% of the population would not?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 14, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> I'd rather have a Tesla. A household in 2011 spent an average of $368 per month on gas. Based on this auto-loan calculator, the monthly payments for a $40K car over 10 years come out to $332 per month. A $40K Tesla car would cost less over 10 years than simply paying for monthly gas for one's existing car. It would literally pay for itself. And considering gas prices will likely rise, it will _way _pay for itself.



Now compare to something that annihilates your point: a Toyota Prius C stickers for under $20,000 and gets ~50MPG (53/46 city/highway).  So...now you have roughly halved the payments, AND the fuel costs.  The Tesla doesn't look so hot now, does it?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 14, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> MEMPHIS, TN -
> (WMC) - Memphis motorcycle riders were able to help make history and shape the future of riding.
> 
> On Saturday, the first-ever electric Harley Davidson motorcycle arrived in town and several Memphians had an opportunity to test drive it.
> ...



Dude...ANY big sportbike will do that! (Honestly...for a rider used to a typical Harley cruiser, I suspect a 600cc sportbike might elicit the same reaction.)


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 14, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have a Tesla. A household in 2011 spent an average of $368 per month on gas. Based on this auto-loan calculator, the monthly payments for a $40K car over 10 years come out to $332 per month. A $40K Tesla car would cost less over 10 years than simply paying for monthly gas for one's existing car. It would literally pay for itself. And considering gas prices will likely rise, it will _way _pay for itself.
> ...


Using the same auto loan calculator site, a Toyota Prius C at the price listed on the Toyota website ($19,800) would cost $191 per month. Assuming people who drive a Prius spend half the amount on gas as the U.S. average (half the fuel costs, as you say), a Prius owner would spend $184 per month on gas. The total cost per month for the car would thus be $375 per month. Again, that is assuming that gas prices do not increase over 10 years (fat chance), giving you the best possible scenario. That is still more expensive than the $40K Tesla at $332 per month.

Sorry, over 10 years a 40K Tesla is still more economical than a 19K Toyota Prius. And that is without even taking into consideration all the other factors that influence car buying (such as the look of the car, safety, support from the company, etc.)


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 14, 2014)

Only if you get electricity for free!

Also, you need to figure the costs for...
Installing the Tesla's charger. (Which might entail upgrading the home's entire electrical system, starting at the pole!)
Insurance...and don't forget to tell your homeowners' insurer that you now have a 220V car charger in the garage!
Renting a car every time you go more than 100 miles from home. (I do it about every three weeks.)

(And also note: I have seen Prius C's advertised at $17,499.)

And wait...TEN YEAR auto loans?  SERIOUSLY?!  Excuse me, I need to activate the portal back to my home planet!


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 14, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Only if you get electricity for free!


With Tesla, you get free charging at all of it's supercharger stations. You could technically get all of the electricity needed to power the car for free.



> Also, you need to figure the costs for...
> Installing the Tesla's charger. (Which might entail upgrading the home's entire electrical system, starting at the pole!)
> Insurance...and don't forget to tell your homeowners' insurer that you now have a 220V car charger in the garage!
> Renting a car every time you go more than 100 miles from home. (I do it about every three weeks.)


None of that is required if you live within driving distance of a supercharger station. Feel free to show the numbers for how expensive that will be if you think it debunks the argument though.



> (And also note: I have seen Prius C's advertised at $17,499.)


Good for you.



> And wait...TEN YEAR auto loans?  SERIOUSLY?!  Excuse me, I need to activate the portal back to my home planet!


They exist.
More car buyers favoring longer term loans up to 10 years w poll - Autoblog

But it's besides the point. The point is the car would pay for itself after 10 years. The same analysis still holds if you use a five year auto loan. For the Tesla car, that would be $628 per month for five years. That would be $314 per month if you average the costs out over 10 years. That's even better than before. In fact, the shorter the term of the auto loan, the _better _Tesla will look, because there will be less interest to pay.

Again, you should really consider actually doing the math before you post.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 14, 2014)

Gotta love it!

Drive your Tesla to exhaustion commuting to the free fuel station and drive home.  But if you weren't careful to use only 1/2 of the free fuel you got you won't make it back to the free fuel station to recharge.  So no stopping along the way.  Sort of like a gerbil in a cage but, hey, if it amuses the gerbil where's the harm?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 14, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Only if you get electricity for free!
> ...



Yes, yif you can GUARANTEE me that the supercharger station is...
...going to be open (and free) forever.
...NEVER going to be full.
...within walking distance of my house.
...totally unrestricted as to use.
(Can't happen...not a sustainable business model without huge subsidies.)



> > Also, you need to figure the costs for...
> > Installing the Tesla's charger. (Which might entail upgrading the home's entire electrical system, starting at the pole!)
> > Insurance...and don't forget to tell your homeowners' insurer that you now have a 220V car charger in the garage!
> > Renting a car every time you go more than 100 miles from home. (I do it about every three weeks.)
> ...



It cost me about $1000 to wire up a lower-power circuit, and all that was required (aside from various permits and other bureaucracy) was installing a breaker, wiring, and a plug!  An EV charger is considerably more involved.  If you need the power feed from the pole upgraded...forget it, that's BIG bucks.

Of course...the "$40,000 Tesla" does not exist.  It is vapor!


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 14, 2014)

Perhaps this will make it clearer. The price of a new Prius is $19,800. The Tesla Model III is estimated to cost between $30-40K. I will say $40K to give you the best possible comparison.

You assumed that Prius owners would spend half as much on gas as the average. That works out to $184 per month, or $22,080 over a 10 year period. Keep in mind that is assuming gas prices do not rise, a very lofty assumption to make. The total cost of the car plus gas expenses would be $41,880 per year. That is still more expensive than a $40K Tesla with no fuel costs (due to the owner using supercharger stations). Factor in how butt-ugly a Prius C class looks, and the winner is clear.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 14, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Gotta love it!
> 
> Drive your Tesla to exhaustion commuting to the free fuel station and drive home.  But if you weren't careful to use only 1/2 of the free fuel you got you won't make it back to the free fuel station to recharge.  So no stopping along the way.  Sort of like a gerbil in a cage but, hey, if it amuses the gerbil where's the harm?


No different than driving to a gas station and driving home...except for the fact that you get charged for gas at a gas station, but supercharger stations are free.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 14, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Ok. That adds $8 per month over 10 years. Tesla still wins. From these comments
Cost of installing high power home charging Forums Tesla Motors

the cost seems to typically be under $1,000. The lowest I saw someone pay was $125, the highest $2,000. And even if it were $2,000, Tesla would still come out as cheaper over 10 years.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 14, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love it!
> ...



You might sit on your ass for half an hour every time you gas up...if so, you're pretty weird.  I'm in and out in 5 minutes.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 14, 2014)

Can't you just see Tesla "free fuel" owners lining up to buy homes within commuting distance of a few "free fuel" stations?  At inflated prices.

Of course none of them would figure out that owning a home that close could have wonderful bennies in addition.

For example, fuel up for free, hook up the battery in your Tesla to your electric heating system, your water heater, your TV and even your computer and run the battery down overnight then, quick like a bunny, race to the free fuel station and load up for the day.

I'm sure Tesla will be pleased to learn of that sort of enterprise!

Only thing that would be better is if you could get a Tesla like you got your Obamaphone - FREE!!!!


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 14, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


Unless I was making a long trip that day, I wouldn't need to charge it fully. I could get 80% in 20 minutes. And the wait is a small price to pay for not having to pay for gas.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 14, 2014)

Question: do you know anything about storage batteries?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 14, 2014)

Conjecture based upon personal desire is gay.

The only thing that matters are the sales numbers........which blow for EV's and hybrids relative to gas powered vehicles.

Only the far left cant connect the dots.......they see rising % #'s and get giddy. But the rest of the world doesn't......because they ask the question that your far left asshole never asks......and that is >>>

"Compared to what?". To people who navigate in the real world......its the only question that matters.

Far left people never ask two questions no matter what you are discussing......

1) At what cost?

2) As compared to what?


gay


That is why *all the bumper stickers* speak of "fantasies" and "mental conditions".


The rest of the world DOES ask those questions!!!!


Which is also why THIS thread DOMINATES this forum >>>  More Proof the skeptics are WINNING US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 14, 2014)

PS.....more k00k left losing >>>

Americans Still Love Big Luxurious Cars the Most - Road Travel Magazine s Blog

Americans still hesitant to buy small cars - Chicago Tribune

Despite fuel costs Americans love big cars www.toacorn.com Thousand Oaks Acorn

Once again size matters - Toledo Blade




fRiNgE...............



Know whats fucked up? These assholes think their thinking is mainstream.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 14, 2014)

Closing price Friday  279.20

Tesla - Historic Stock Lookup

Looks like mainline capitalists like Tesla.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 14, 2014)

Superchargers

Coming near you soon, provided it is not already there.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 15, 2014)

2013 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Tesla Model S

Tesla Sales Beating Mercedes, BMW, and Audi

Looks like Tesla does just fine compared to other cars.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 15, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> 2013 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Tesla Model S
> 
> Tesla Sales Beating Mercedes, BMW, and Audi
> 
> Looks like Tesla does just fine compared to other cars.


 whatever you think dude.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 15, 2014)

jc456 said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > 2013 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Tesla Model S
> ...


The sales numbers don't lie


----------



## jc456 (Sep 15, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ShackledNation said:
> ...


 Who cares, can someone go cross country yet?


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 15, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Who cares, can someone go cross country yet?



Easily done.

Provided one has not just the money to buy one of those spendy toys but also enough left over for one Hell of an extension cord.  No, not one long enough to run coast to coast - just from one FREE FUEL depot to the next.  Should never be more than about 600 miles.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 15, 2014)

jc456 said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Um...yes. Seriously, where have you been?

Tesla Car Driven Across U.S. Using Free Supercharger Stations

You make all these arrogant remarks about how electric vehicles are sucking, but repeatedly demonstrate you have no clue what is actually going on in the market.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 15, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares, can someone go cross country yet?
> ...



Map of Tesla Supercharger network:





Once again you prove to be ignorant. And by the way, Tesla vehicles _have already _been driven across country. Multiple times. Here is another example:

Tesla makes record-setting cross-country trip - Chicago Tribune

These folks made the trip in 76.5 hours. Not only that, they drove during the winter. "The Tesla route took them through a sandstorm in Utah, subzero temperatures in South Dakota, blizzards in Colorado, Wisconsin and Illinois, and general winter conditions in what has been considered one of the rougher winters in recent history."


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 15, 2014)

meh

EV sales still sucking.

There is always a fringe market for everything.........solar power for example.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 15, 2014)

I will say that solar power does have its place.  In rural areas where the cost of having power lines strung is far greater than buying the solar panels, batteries, regulators, etc.

Wind power?  Not so much unless you like climbing poles or towers to do your own repairs.  And you WILL do a lot of repairs.


----------



## Crick (Sep 15, 2014)

Solar panels belong on every rooftop.  No power lines strung.

And wind turbines shouldn't require significantly more repairs than the turbogenerators in any other fluid driven power plant.

RE your sig

Not all Republicans are racists, but we all KNOW that more than 95 out of 100 racists are Republicans.  The only disagreement those few KKK members that aren't card carrying Republicans have with the GOP is that they aren't far enough to the right.  The Tea Party, of course, is doing everything they can to fix that.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 15, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> meh
> 
> EV sales still sucking.
> 
> There is always a fringe market for everything.........solar power for example.


Only if you ignore the fact that pure electric vehicle sales and plug-ins have actually increased, and that the Tesla Model S outsells longtime industry leaders such as Mercedes, Audi, and BMW.


----------



## Crick (Sep 15, 2014)

And that major manufacturers are bringing out full-electric vehicles: BMW i3 and i8, Nissan Leaf, Nissan E-NV200, Chevy Volt, Tesla Model X, VW e-Up, VW e-Golf, Cadillac ELR, Kia Soul EV, Mercedes Benz B-Class Electric and Porsche Panamera S Plug-In Hybrid.  Sounds like a completely dead technology, wouldn't you say?


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 15, 2014)

Those electrics are great things.

They'll certainly drive the to keep a lot of coal fired power plants in operation - either that or people will get used to having electricity some of the time.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 16, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Those electrics are great things.
> 
> They'll certainly drive the to keep a lot of coal fired power plants in operation - either that or people will get used to having electricity some of the time.


I don't have a problem with coal fired power plants. Do you? And I'm talking about the economics of Tesla and EVs, not the levels of pollution (which are lower than gasoline powered cars anyway, so pretty moot point). Are you trying to change the topic?


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 16, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Those electrics are great things.
> 
> They'll certainly drive the to keep a lot of coal fired power plants in operation - either that or people will get used to having electricity some of the time.



My Tesla in Coronado derives ALL of it's electricity from the sun. No nasty coal needed. Just think, if you would have been smart enough to take advantage of solar when China was doing their subsidizing, your electric bill would be zero.


----------



## elektra (Sep 16, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> I will say that solar power does have its place.  In rural areas where the cost of having power lines strung is far greater than buying the solar panels, batteries, regulators, etc.
> 
> Wind power?  Not so much unless you like climbing poles or towers to do your own repairs.  And you WILL do a lot of repairs.


In rural places, Solar is unsafe to pump water, better have a gas powered generator or you put yourself at risk and others.


----------



## elektra (Sep 16, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Those electrics are great things.
> ...



Hydrocarbons, Solar can not live without Hydrocarbons for the manufacture of all components related to Solar Power. 
Hydrocarbons pump the water that one needs to clean the Solar Panels. 
Hydrocarbons are used to replace the Solar Panels every 5 years.

Teslas require 230 volt 3 phase power, but 400 volt 3 phase is the recommendation. I would like a picture of that Solar Panel. How about the specs, name, and all that. Not as a challenge to the truthfulness of your post, but because it would be technically relevant and interesting.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 16, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > meh
> ...





Like I always say s0n.......the only important ? is ( and ALWAYS ignored by the far left ) "As compared to what?"

One will notice that use of vague BS terms like "increased" are always used by the left.

*"Facts are stubborn things but statistics are pliable."*_~Mark Twain_



I urge folks checking into this thread to go back over the last few pages. Notice something.....all of the "statistics" thrown out by the hard core left AGW folks are not at all compared to the overall car market. They are presented ALL BY THEMSELVES!!! Looks pretty impressive right??. Until they are stacked against the overall market........suddenly, they become laughable. The left pull the same crap when posting up statistics on solar power.......which accounts for exactly 0.2% of our energy. But the left puts up statistics that show it rising by 400%


EV's + all hybrids only make up for 3% of the motor vehicle market!!! ( and EV's are only a very small % of that )


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 16, 2014)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gigantor2.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


 The driving distance between Los Angeles and New York is 2,778 mi - about 1 day 17 hours.

And what was the time it took and distance traveled to complete the first cross country trip?
The Tesla team of 15 people in two Model S, a balky sleeper van, and another swag wagon traversed 3,464.5 miles in 76.5 hours via a wormlike pattern of superchargers that connect the spaces between major cities.

An extra 700 miles and 35.5 hours. So why is that, because the charger stations are not in place to directly drive cross country.  In fact the trip you note is one made by the manufacturer.  Now, tell us how convenient it is for someone to drive cross country?

It took ~8 hours total time to charge the car during the trip from at least 13 stops at 265 miles per charge as advertized.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 16, 2014)

jc456 said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...




*LAUGH......MY......BALLS........OFF

*
These people in here.......the social oddball types that make it with mega-sized bulldogs and spike the football*.*Here, guy is spiking the football bragging about an EV that takes weeks to go across country!! My 310hp '03 Mustang can do it in two days and it doesn't sound like ass.The social oddball types......they don't even know people are laughing at them.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 16, 2014)

California is burning.

Not just forest fires; natural heat as the sun mercilessly scolds Californians for stealing her rays.

So what's the impact?  

Brownouts
Blackouts
Part-time electricity

All because of air conditioning?

Well, partially.  also because of selfish Electric Vehicle Drivers greedily trying to charge their expensive toys at the same time.  

Get used to - you want it, you got it!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 16, 2014)

This just in........EV sales still sucking.


----------



## elektra (Sep 16, 2014)

Electric Cars, more zero thinking by the pea brains.

Imagine the 2 car family. That will require two separate transformers.

How much copper is needed to build tens of millions of charging stations.

Copper is an element, non-renewable.

How many billions of tons of copper does this new consumer need?

How much money do banks lend corporations to produce all this copper.

Thoughts such as these the Utopia Green Dreamers never fathom.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 16, 2014)

elektra said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Tell me, have you any idea what an inverter is? Transformer?

You sure present yourself as one dumb bastard.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 16, 2014)

elektra said:


> Electric Cars, more zero thinking by the pea brains.
> 
> Imagine the 2 car family. That will require two separate transformers.
> 
> ...



Silly ass, go back to insisting that there is no drougt in California. You are failing on this thread, also.


----------



## elektra (Sep 16, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Electric Cars, more zero thinking by the pea brains.
> ...


Old crock, how far has your glacier melted, take a look for us, it's right out your window, right.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 16, 2014)

Georgia has accelerated to the top state for electric vehicles sales, powered by a hefty state tax incentive.

One of out about every 60 new cars registered in the Peach State, in the first six months, was an all-electric vehicle, according to InsideEVs.

Electric vehicles accounted for 1.60 percent of all vehicles registered in the state, according to data from market research firm IHS Automotive. The national average for EV registrations in June was 0.32 percent.

Georgia top state in electric vehicle sales - Atlanta Business Chronicle

*Looking at the bigger picture* — year-to-date sales — is perhaps much more useful and interesting. It is also more varied. At the end of September 2013, compared to the end of September 2012:


Ford’s electric and hybrid sales are *up 328.01%* (67,232 vs 15,708 sales).
Nissan’s electric (Nissan Leaf) sales are *up 208.44%* (16,076 vs 5,212 sales).
Toyota’s electric and hybrid sales are *up 9.55%* (271,538 vs 247,878 sales) despite all the new competition.
Tesla’s sales are of course *up* to a huge degree — *8056.25%* (13,050 vs 160 sales).
GM’s electric and hybrid sales are *down 9.3%* (38,498 vs 42,446 sales).
Honda’s electric and hybrid sales are *down 5.5%* (13,929 vs 14,739 sales).
Porsche’s hybrid sales are *down 57.24%* (552 vs 1,291 sales).
On the whole,


*100% electric car* sales are up to a huge degree — *447.95%* (33,617 vs 6,135)
100 Electric Car Sales Up 447.95 In US In 2013 

*Looks like a lot of people out there like electrics.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 16, 2014)

elektra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Actually, I have to go a block up the street to see the glaciers on Mt. Hood. And, yes, they are receding.

The changing glaciers of Mt. Hood Oregon and Mt. Rainier Washington implications for periglacial debris flows

*Abstract:*
Mountain glaciers are receding worldwide with numerous consequences including changing hydrology and geomorphology. This study focuses on changes in glacier area on Mt. Hood, Oregon and Mt. Rainier, Washington where damaging debris flows have occurred in glaciated basins. Landsat imagery is used to map debris-free ice on a decadal time scale from 1987 to 2005. Debris-free glacier ice is clearly delineated using a ratio of Landsat spectral bands in the near-infrared part of the spectrum (bands 4 & 5). Landsat scenes were chosen during the months of September and October to minimize snow cover left over from the accumulation season and maximize exposure of debris-free glacial ice. SNOTEL data were also used to find the lowest snow year for each decade to minimize the potential of misclassifying remnant snow as glacial ice. Changes in debris-free ice are mapped to produce the most up-to-date rates of glacier retreat. Average glacial slopes, derived from airborne LiDAR data are used to compute slope corrected debris-free ice areas for all glaciers. A threshold value for the Landsat NDGI scenes was selected based on threshold testing on the Eliot and Reid glaciers on Mt. Hood. Contradicting earlier studies that say the glaciers on Mt. Hood are receding faster than the glaciers on Mt. Rainier, results show that from 1987 to 2005 Mt. Rainier and Mt. Hood lost similar amounts of debris-free ice extent at 14.0% and 13.9%, respectively. For both Mt. Hood and Mt. Rainier the change in slope corrected debris-free ice area was greater than that of the projected area change due to the steep slopes of both mountains. For Mt. Rainier an increase in recession rate was shown from 1992-2005 compared to 1987-1992 while on Mt. Hood the opposite is seen. On Mt. Rainier it was found that highly fragmented glaciers at lower elevations such as the Inter, Pyramid, and the Van Trump Glaciers lost the highest percent of their original 1987 ice extent and were also shown to be associated with new debris flows in 2006. On Mt. Hood none of the 2006 debris flows initiated within zones of recent glacial recession, however, all debris flows from 2006 originated from streams with a direct connection to glaciers. The Newton Clark Glacier, having lost the most coverage of debris-free ice from 1987 to 2005, is also associated with the highest number of debris-flows in its drainage since 1980. Precipitation data for both mountains show no trend but there was a statistically significant increase in summer air temperature at Mt. Hood over the period 1984-2009. This study suggests that glaciers may play a role in the location of initiation sites, of debris flows, but there is not enough evidence to argue that glacier recession is responsible for producing debris flows.
*Description:*

*See, that is how it is done. You make a statement, then you back it up with a credible site. But if you wish to continue to provide unverifide flap-yap, go ahead. Just demonstrates the weakness of your case and mind.*


----------



## elektra (Sep 16, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Then you lied in the past when you posted you could see the glacier from your window.

Electric vehicles in Atlanta are charged with electricity that comes from coal, hence electric vehicles hurt the quality of the air.

Government subsidized pollution, over 5k $ per person


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 16, 2014)

jc456 said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


So they managed to drive _even more miles _in a Tesla, and that is proof it can't make it across the country how exactly? Lol. Once again you change the goal posts. You implied you couldn't drive  Tesla across country, I showed you that actually it has already been done, and now you are saying "well, it's not _fast _enough" and adding all these other qualifiers. Just admit you were wrong like an adult.


----------



## elektra (Sep 16, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ShackledNation said:
> ...


It drove to charging stations, my Tundra can drive across the country, the Tesla can not follow me. 

I can also do it filling up with gas once before I leave.


----------



## ShackledNation (Sep 16, 2014)

elektra said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Tesla's have already been driven across the country. They can do it, and without paying a dime for gas. But you know this, you are just ignoring reality.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 16, 2014)

Sales of electric cars won't take off until they aren't sales at all, just handed out for FREE like Obamaphones to those who truly are in need or at least can convince the regime that they are.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 17, 2014)

elektra said:


> Electric Cars, more zero thinking by the pea brains.
> 
> Imagine the 2 car family. That will require two separate transformers.
> 
> ...






Highly instructive.........and another nut sack kick to the religion.

EV's will sell enough units to keep a few people happy, the profit margin being what it is today with cars. Lots of people bought the Corvair back in the 60's even though it was a pos and dangerous as hell.......suckers. If there are enough suckers in every market, units of the product will sell. What are the chances of the Tesla becoming the next Altima? Zero %.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ShackledNation said:
> ...


 LOL that's all you got eh?


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 18, 2014)

elektra said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Most of the electricity we receive in Coronado (San Diego) is hydro from Hoover Damn.

Panels are guaranteed 85% for 25 years.

Panels are Mitsubishi, each are 320 watts with an array of 4750 sq ft.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 18, 2014)

I'd buy one of these before I'd go electric.  

*JAPANESE COMPANY UNVEILS WATER POWERED CAR*
Water Powered Car Unveiled Yes It 8217 s Real Collective-Evolution
*



*


> A Japanese company called Genepax unveiled their water powered car in 2008 in Osaka, Japan(1). It doesn’t matter if it’s tap, bottled, or lake water, any type of water can make this car run. An energy generator splits the water molecules to produce hydrogen and this is used to power the car. They use a membrane electrode assembly (MEA) to split the Hydrogen from the Oxygen through a chemical reaction. The cell needs only water and air, eliminating the need for a hydrogen reformer and high pressure hydrogen tank.
> This isn’t a conspiracy! The reality of this device has been verified by patent offices all over the world. To search a Japanese patent, you have to go through the Industrial Property Digital Library (IPDL). This organization makes patents available to the intellectual property department of the Japan Patent Office. The IDPL provides over 60 million documents and their relevant information as published since the end of the 19th century. The fact that these are even published for patent pending says a lot.


**
I wonder why this company disappeared six years ago. . . .


----------



## elektra (Sep 18, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Who told you, that you get electricity from Hoover Dam? San Diego Gas and Electric, did they shut down the South Bay Fossil Plant as well as Encina in Carlsbad? Your bill does say, SDG&E, yes?

SDG&E only claims 20% renewable (an argument for another day), so at best, 20% of your power comes from renewables.

960 watts of Solar leaves you far short, from charging a Tesla from, "Renewable", or "Green Energy". It takes 1400 watts of charge per hour to go 3 miles. A 100 miles will take you 30 hours to charge that Tesla, at that you need 25% more electricity than your Solar Panels provide.

Bureau of Reclamation Lower Colorado Region - Hoover Dam Power FAQs



> *Who are the principal contractors for energy?*
> 
> The States of Arizona and Nevada; City of Los Angeles; Southern California Edison Co.; Metropolitan Water District of Southern California; California cities of Glendale, Burbank, Pasadena, Riverside, Azusa, Anaheim, Banning, Colton, and Vernon; and the city of Boulder City, Nevada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 18, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> I'd buy one of these before I'd go electric.
> 
> *JAPANESE COMPANY UNVEILS WATER POWERED CAR*
> Water Powered Car Unveiled Yes It 8217 s Real Collective-Evolution
> ...



And some people invest in Perpetual Energy.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 18, 2014)

elektra said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Hmmmmmmm......   Now where did he say that he had only three panels? Perhaps you should look up the square footage of the panels before posting utter nonsense.


----------



## elektra (Sep 18, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


or maybe you should just show us all your brain and figure it out for us, I thought I read 3, is it 4? What was that model number Old Crock, did you catch it, me neither. 

4200 sq ft in Coronado, that is as big as my lot was in Dana point, you think the solar is all on the house and garage, that is a big footprint, must be nice to be rich.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 18, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I'd buy one of these before I'd go electric.
> ...


Ah, precisely.  Perpetual Energy.  Still a better investment than electric cars.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 18, 2014)

still sucking......and this just in........

The retained value of a Tesla S according to Car and Driver Magazine?

*39%.......*among the lowest of ALL cars.( cant post the link.....read the magazine!!!)


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 18, 2014)

Then sell it back to Elon Musk;

Elon Musk Ups Resale Value Of Tesla Model S We Decided We Were Wrong - Forbes

The agreement now ensures that people who buy the Model S through Tesla financing will receive a resale value after three years that is higher than that of any sedan from BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Lexusor Jaguar. Terms of the program had formerly included the option to sell back the car after 36 months for the same residual value percentage as the Mercedes S Class (after three years the S550 retains a Kelley Blue Book residual value of 47% of its $95,905 sticker price).


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2014)

I see more electric vehicles now than at any time in my life

Just because they have not surpassed internal combustion does not mean they will not claim part of the market


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 18, 2014)

yet


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I see more electric vehicles now than at any time in my life
> 
> Just because they have not surpassed internal combustion does not mean they will not claim part of the market


 I have to laugh, it's amazing to me how only you leftest warmers see these cars on the road.  Seriously, it's like someone talking about reincarnation and everyone comes back from someone famous instead of joe blow.  LOL..............................


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2014)

The automobile will never catch on....

Why should I buy an automobile? They are too expensive, they break down too much, there is no place to buy that gasoline stuff, the roads are muddy and the cars get stuck
They are just a toy for the liberal elite

I will trust my horse over one of those automobiles any day


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> The automobile will never catch on....
> 
> Why should I buy an automobile? They are too expensive, they break down too much, there is no place to buy that gasoline stuff, the roads are muddy and the cars get stuck
> They are just a toy for the liberal elite
> ...


 Apples and oranges


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2014)

jc456 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The automobile will never catch on....
> ...


 
New technology always face challenges. None, moreso than the automobile

Alternative energy vehicles face similar challenges. They cost too much, aren't reliable, batteries, there is no infrastructure to support them, public clings to the familiar

I see more initiatives in selling alternative vehicles today than at any point in my life. They are making inroads in spite of efforts of conservatives to kill them


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What is it that the conservatives are doing?  What kind of asinine statement is that?  My gawd you all are pure nut jobs.  Your analogy is still apples to oranges.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2014)

jc456 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


 
What are conservatives doing?

1. Why do we see endless threads from conservatives celebrating each perceived failure of alternative energy?
2. Why are conservative media outlets running story after story about the pending demise of alternative energy?
3. Why are conservatives such shameless shills for big oil?
4.Why was the Bush/Cheney energy policy written by big oil?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 haahahahaahahahahahahaahhahaahahaha... Nothing, as I thought!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crick (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks like four questions that you seem unable to answer.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 18, 2014)

Phineas T. Barnum.

Who knew his middle name really was "Tesla"?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 18, 2014)

LOL....according to Car and Drive Magazine, the battery they put in the lower end models of the Tesla are crap.( 40kwh version......50K ). Gotta shell out big bucks for the higher end version or possibly die of dead battery anxiety. But don't take my word for it......that's what the magazine says >>>>  Tesla Model S Reviews - Tesla Model S Price Photos and Specs - CARandDRIVER

That means you have to shell out AT least 70K for a model with a half decent battery!!! 70K for this car  You have to either have a plate in your head or a developmental disability to spend 70K for this crap. For the same price, I can have a 2015 Mustang Boss 302 AND a Toyota Highlander AWD!!

Hmmmm........that's a real tough choice!!!!


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 18, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL....according to Car and Drive Magazine, the battery they put in the lower end models of the Tesla are crap.( 40kwh version......50K ). Gotta shell out big bucks for the higher end version or possibly die of dead battery anxiety. But don't take my word for it......that's what the magazine says >>>>  Tesla Model S Reviews - Tesla Model S Price Photos and Specs - CARandDRIVER
> 
> That means you have to shell out AT least 70K for a model with a half decent battery!!! 70K for this car  You have to either have a plate in your head or a developmental disability to spend 70K for this crap. *For the same price, I can have a 2015 Mustang Boss 302 AND a Toyota Highlander AWD!!*
> 
> Hmmmm........that's a real tough choice!!!!



Or a top line F450.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 18, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL....according to Car and Drive Magazine, the battery they put in the lower end models of the Tesla are crap.( 40kwh version......50K ). Gotta shell out big bucks for the higher end version or possibly die of dead battery anxiety. But don't take my word for it......that's what the magazine says >>>>  Tesla Model S Reviews - Tesla Model S Price Photos and Specs - CARandDRIVER
> ...





yep......those just roll over shit and don't stop.


Or you can get a Tesla S in in 5 years wake up and realize its retained just 39% of its value!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 18, 2014)

LAUGH......MY......BALLS.......OFF

Retained value of a Tesla S after 5 years >>> New Car Prices Used Cars for Sale Car Reviews and Quotes at IntelliChoice.com


*39%....one of the lowest of all production cars.*

How embarrassing.......and that's after 5 years of sweating your ass off about whether you will reach your destination or not??!!!!


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 18, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



When you purchase or lease a performance vehicle resale isn't an objective.

The 39% is pure guess work. There are no comps for the Tesla. Tesla is the first car with a glass cockpit. Any and all new electronic upgrades can be downloaded making a three year old vehicle as updated as a new car.


----------



## Politico (Sep 19, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Then sell it back to Elon Musk;
> 
> Elon Musk Ups Resale Value Of Tesla Model S We Decided We Were Wrong - Forbes
> 
> The agreement now ensures that people who buy the Model S through Tesla financing will receive a resale value after three years that is higher than that of any sedan from BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Lexusor Jaguar. Terms of the program had formerly included the option to sell back the car after 36 months for the same residual value percentage as the Mercedes S Class (after three years the S550 retains a Kelley Blue Book residual value of 47% of its $95,905 sticker price).



You can't make a car resell for something. All he is doing is artificially propping up the trade in value for the first owner.


----------



## elektra (Sep 19, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Electric Cars are old technology.
All it is, is an Electric motor and a Battery. Seriously, do you live in a vacuum cause last time I checked a lot of corporations have been researching batteries for years. The idea that battery technology or electric motor technology is new is absurd. 
Car History 4U - The First Electric Powered Motor Cars Automobiles


> *The First Electric Powered Motor Cars / Automobiles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Older than the Gasoline powered car, in fact.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 19, 2014)

Lets be real here........

A Tesla S starts at 69K and goes to almost 90K with some bells and whistles. In that segment, there are many cars with performance that is mind boggling. Anybody with a smidge of knowledge about cars knows this.

So who spends 70K+ on an electric car?

1) A fairly wealthy social oddball who wants to make a statement, "Hey....look what I drive.....I care more about the environment than you!!"

2) A social oddball-geek who doesn't know dick about cars.

3) A very wealthy person who has 5 or 6 other cars to drive around in......but takes the EV to the weekend function where the elitist bubble dwelling assholes sit around sipping cognac and latte's discussing the next Disney venture.


Nobody else.

Well over 95% of the population will never consider for a moment buying a Tesla S. Car and Driver Magazine isn't even sure the profit margins will keep the company alive in the long run.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 19, 2014)

Profit margins do not keep enviro-pandering companies alive.

That's what government subsidies are for!


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 21, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Profit margins do not keep enviro-pandering companies alive.
> 
> That's what government subsidies are for!



Is that why the big three took bailout monies?


----------



## Politico (Sep 22, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Profit margins do not keep enviro-pandering companies alive.
> ...


Umm all of the big three did not take bailout money.Not the topic. Take your Ritalin and try to stay focused.


----------



## Crick (Sep 22, 2014)

How many Priuses (Prius?) did you see on the road yesterday?  A dozen?  A hundred?  I travel through some rather upscale communities and I'm seeing 5-10 Teslas every day.  There are about 245 people in the office I go to most days and there are at least a half dozen Prius, two Nissan Leafs and another half dozen hybrid vehicles from the big three.  And is this an office full of Republicans.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2014)

elektra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


 
The first automobiles were electric. What plagued them was the battery technology that kept electric cars as a small niche

Batteries are getting better as is charging technology and weight. For the first time in history, electric vehicles are feasible. That is what has conservatives in an uproar and why we get threads like this trying to protect big oil


----------



## jc456 (Sep 22, 2014)

Crick said:


> How many Priuses (Prius?) did you see on the road yesterday?  A dozen?  A hundred?  I travel through some rather upscale communities and I'm seeing 5-10 Teslas every day.  There are about 245 people in the office I go to most days and there are at least a half dozen Prius, two Nissan Leafs and another half dozen hybrid vehicles from the big three.  And is this an office full of Republicans.


 I see Prius' all over the place, haven't seen a Tesla yet.  Again, it is amazing how only lefty warmers see these things.  I see many minicoopers, many.  I also see very many SUVs, they're all over the place.  Honda, Hundai, VW, Nissan, Ford, Buick, Chevy, not many Dodge anymore, those mostly vans.  But tesla, naw.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2014)

Crick said:


> How many Priuses (Prius?) did you see on the road yesterday?  A dozen?  A hundred?  I travel through some rather upscale communities and I'm seeing 5-10 Teslas every day.  There are about 245 people in the office I go to most days and there are at least a half dozen Prius, two Nissan Leafs and another half dozen hybrid vehicles from the big three.  And is this an office full of Republicans.


 
The "electric must fail" crowd crow at each percieved failure. But there is no question that electric vehicles have carved out a portion of the market.
The big oil crowd will continue to crow that internal combustion is KING....but they are slowly losing market


----------



## jc456 (Sep 22, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > How many Priuses (Prius?) did you see on the road yesterday?  A dozen?  A hundred?  I travel through some rather upscale communities and I'm seeing 5-10 Teslas every day.  There are about 245 people in the office I go to most days and there are at least a half dozen Prius, two Nissan Leafs and another half dozen hybrid vehicles from the big three.  And is this an office full of Republicans.
> ...


 LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...







Tell that to a Ferrari owner..... or a Lambo.  Hell if it's a good sport car it is worth more in 10 years than when it was made.


----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2014)

Crick said:


> How many Priuses (Prius?) did you see on the road yesterday?  A dozen?  A hundred?  I travel through some rather upscale communities and I'm seeing 5-10 Teslas every day.  There are about 245 people in the office I go to most days and there are at least a half dozen Prius, two Nissan Leafs and another half dozen hybrid vehicles from the big three.  And is this an office full of Republicans.










  When you tell a lie I see you follow the Goebbels method and make it a big one.  The only place on the planet where you can even hope to see 5-10 Teslas every day is outside their plant in Fremont.


----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...









If electric vehicles were able to do what you claim there is no amount of protection that could save big oil you idiot.  Vehicles are about efficiency.  People of modest means need to have the most efficient vehicle they possibly can.  No EV is efficient.  The question now is can they be made to be efficient.  I still contend the answer to that is no.  So long as they are constrained by onboard batteries they are ultimately doomed to fail. 

On the other hand, if they could develop Teslas idea of creating a electric grid using the Earths electro magnetic field so that all you need is an antenna to receive power then EV's would be the most efficient land based vehicles out there bar none.

THAT would be technological development.  All you idiots are doing is taking money from poor people and giving it to the rich in the form of subsidies proving yet again that you give lip service to the poor but ultimately you don't give a flying fuck about them.  You are happy to use, and abuse, the poor as you see fit, which makes you nothing more than hypocritical assholes.


----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > How many Priuses (Prius?) did you see on the road yesterday?  A dozen?  A hundred?  I travel through some rather upscale communities and I'm seeing 5-10 Teslas every day.  There are about 245 people in the office I go to most days and there are at least a half dozen Prius, two Nissan Leafs and another half dozen hybrid vehicles from the big three.  And is this an office full of Republicans.
> ...








How are they losing market?  ICE vehicles are becoming better and better.  People keep them for a long time now because they CAN.  The car makers realized they needed to build a better product so they sell less because they build better.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2014)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


 
Electric vehicles now have a market share, much to the chagrin of the fossil fuel crowd. Like it or not, they are becoming a viable alternative

Why do you take it so personally?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## elektra (Sep 22, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 22, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 dude, if they sold over ten they have a market share.  It is watching the percentage of market share gained over year.  do you have that figure?


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 22, 2014)

Teslas are bling for the limo-liberal extreme lift.  

Nothing more.

Tesla could make more money making little gold or platinum miniatures that can be worn like jewelery.  So long as they cost as much as an actual vehicle the left would lap them up.


----------



## Crick (Sep 22, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > How many Priuses (Prius?) did you see on the road yesterday?  A dozen?  A hundred?  I travel through some rather upscale communities and I'm seeing 5-10 Teslas every day.  There are about 245 people in the office I go to most days and there are at least a half dozen Prius, two Nissan Leafs and another half dozen hybrid vehicles from the big three.  And is this an office full of Republicans.
> ...




I live and work in Palm Beach County.  I suspect the areas I travel through (not the specific area in which I live) have a higher average income than yours.  Within less than one mile of my office there are dealerships for Rolls Royce, Bentley, Aston-Martin, Jaguar, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maserati, Mercedes and BMW.  There are also Hyundai, Dodge, Chevrolet  and Smart Cars, so there you go.

I saw my first Tesla several months back - it might actually be over a year - and now see several every day.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 22, 2014)

Politico said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Gm, Chrysler, and Ford didn't take bailout monies?


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 22, 2014)

Crick said:


> How many Priuses (Prius?) did you see on the road yesterday?  A dozen?  A hundred?  I travel through some rather upscale communities and I'm seeing 5-10 Teslas every day.  There are about 245 people in the office I go to most days and there are at least a half dozen Prius, two Nissan Leafs and another half dozen hybrid vehicles from the big three.  *And is this an office full of Republicans.*



They're not wackjob Republicans that spend their day rimming the Koch Brothers.


----------



## Politico (Sep 23, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


No. Only GM and Chrysler did.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 23, 2014)

EV sales still sucking........


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 23, 2014)

Car and Driver Magazine isn't even sure Tesla will stay in business.

Like I always say, "costs" matter to most people.......but not to the bubble dweller fantasy living AGW k00ks >>>>


*It will be interesting to see if Tesla turns a profit at those prices. The Model S is a clean-sheet design that required far more investment than its first car, **the Roadster**, which was based on the **Lotus Elise** and cost well over $100,000 but still lost money. Not that we own any Tesla stock, but a car company that doesn’t make money won’t be in business for long—and its eight-year battery warranty won’t be worth anything if the company goes under.

Tesla Model S Reviews - Tesla Model S Price Photos and Specs - CARandDRIVER


*
Only in the fantasy world of the k00ks do they see a few examples driving around town and chalk it up as proof of a market force*........*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 23, 2014)

and lets face it.......most American males when having to plunk down 85K for a supercar are not even going to think for a microsecond about getting a Tesla.......when they can have ONE OF THESE >>>>

[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Nissan20GTR20Fitted20with202220Inch20DPE20CSR10.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]


You are always going to have a few geeky elitist assholes who don't know dick about cars plunking down 85K for a Tesla just to get noticed. But in that segment, there are many, many cars that car people are going to buy before they buy a Tesla........100% certainty.


*lOsE

*
most American males don't want a gay EV with fake exhaust note. Its just the way it is.....but the social oddball AGW k00ks just don't understand this dynamic.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 23, 2014)

jc456 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





 

Electric vehicle markets have their ups and downs 2014 YTD update International Council on Clean Transportation

*Pretty easy to find.*


----------



## jc456 (Sep 23, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Car and Driver Magazine isn't even sure Tesla will stay in business.
> 
> Like I always say, "costs" matter to most people.......but not to the bubble dweller fantasy living AGW k00ks >>>>
> 
> ...


 that news will bring in the buyers don't ya think?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 23, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 I supposed reading is a skill.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Shouldn't we be encouraging more people to drive electric cars or more fuel efficient vehicles? Anything that breaks our dependency off Middle Eastern oil is a good thing in my mind.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> Shouldn't we be encouraging more people to drive electric cars or more fuel efficient vehicles? Anything that breaks our dependency off Middle Eastern oil is a good thing in my mind.


 I believe electric cars are hazards.  The battery life is in question, the lack of power is an issue, BTW, that would be the grid.  Limited miles per charge and the probability that the company manufacturing them stay in business as well.  Yep, the world is all over this.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 23, 2014)

jc456 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't we be encouraging more people to drive electric cars or more fuel efficient vehicles? Anything that breaks our dependency off Middle Eastern oil is a good thing in my mind.
> ...



Lack of power? The Tesla will blow the socks off of anything that you drive. And the next generation of batteries will probably fix the range issue, even for the Leaf.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 23, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I guess reading is an issue with you warmers.  I said the lack of power was the grid...............you know the power grid where they tell folks to turn down their thermostats in the winter and turn them up in the summer to save power!!!! Do you even live in the US?


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Encouraging folks to drive cars that have better mileage means one believes in global warming? Too funny. Its your dime, if you spend more money at the pump so you can drive a Panzer tank then by all means.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Kind of what the country is about wouldn't you say?

Or at least once was, too be clear!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, natural born US citizen, with a dd2114 that say Honorable. And you?

I happen to live in the state that I like the most out of all 50, and we produce a lot of clean power. The coal on the pie chart will be gone shortly, replaced by even more clean energy.

*Fuel Sources for Electric Power Generation in Oregon in 2011*
(trillion Btu)

Clean Energy in My State Oregon Electricity Generation


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 23, 2014)

Why yes, this nation is all about liberty and independence. Something that people like jc456 hates. He does not want anyone to have the option of not buying from the energy corperations. The thought of someone being independent of the mega-corperations is an anthema to him. After all, the thought that someone can make their own fuel for their vehicle, power their own home, with, or without the grid, just totally turns off these sycophants of the 1%. The idea that in a power outage some jerk could have power from his vehicle while the rest of the neighborhood is dark just torques his jaws.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 23, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Yes, natural born US citizen, with a dd2114 that say Honorable. And you?
> 
> I happen to live in the state that I like the most out of all 50, and we produce a lot of clean power. The coal on the pie chart will be gone shortly, replaced by even more clean energy.
> 
> ...


so maybe I need glasses, but the charts on the link were 2010 and 2011.  And from the materials for renewables outside of the hydroelectric, wind and solar was only 9.5% of the power and of that 9.5% Solar is but .0016%. The US total renewable mentioned in the article is at 9.3%.  And the state ranks 3rd.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 23, 2014)

One of the first thing firefighters are now taught to do is to check whether the vehicle on fire is conventional or in any way electrical (with batteries ready to explode and maim everyone close by.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 23, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Why yes, this nation is all about liberty and independence. Something that people like jc456 hates. He does not want anyone to have the option of not buying from the energy corperations. The thought of someone being independent of the mega-corperations is an anthema to him. After all, the thought that someone can make their own fuel for their vehicle, power their own home, with, or without the grid, just totally turns off these sycophants of the 1%. The idea that in a power outage some jerk could have power from his vehicle while the rest of the neighborhood is dark just torques his jaws.


 It's amazing how ignorant some people on here really are.  I could careless what kind of car anyone buys, drives as long as it is safe for the road.  I'd like for you to provide the post in which I declared any such thing otherwise.  You sir are a liar with your statement.  Patriot?  hmmm, it seems you have a real hard time with that word.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 23, 2014)

Wondered what happened to Corvair buyers after GM dropped the hot potato?

They didn't all die off.  Some lived and amassed enough cash to buy electrics.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 23, 2014)

I love the tesla.   It is expensive, you can't go east with it, but I still think it is the coolest thing going.  It has all kinds of capacity, for getting around town it is great.   

I can't afford it.   To bad on me.   But they are getting cheaper.   one day..


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 23, 2014)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I love the tesla.   It is expensive, you can't go east with it, but I still think it is the coolest thing going.  It has all kinds of capacity, for getting around town it is great.
> 
> I can't afford it.   To bad on me.   But they are getting cheaper.   one day..



Wait it out.  Won't take long, if Tesla is viable, for Obama to drive it to China for manufacturing.  Then you'll see prices fall.


----------



## Bill Angel (Sep 23, 2014)

BMW i3 Electric Car​I got a chance to get a test ride in it.The vehicle offers a very pleasant quiet ride, and seems like an attractive option for urban commuting


----------



## westwall (Sep 23, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








I don't.  I do take personally that I have to give my tax dollars to the government who then gives it to rich people to buy the product.  If they were so great let the rich people pay for them all themselves.  You whine and snivel about corporate welfare and yet you spitefully demand that poor people subsidize the rich.

Don't you think that's wrong?


----------



## westwall (Sep 23, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...








If they're so great how come they don't race them?


----------



## westwall (Sep 23, 2014)

I had a chance to drive one of these around for a while when I was in London last year and liked it a great deal.  But even with all the legal benefits the British government has granted these, they are still not selling and now look to be a vehicle of the past....

European buyers may soon have one fewer plug-in vehicle to choose from, with news that the Opel Ampera--European cousin to the Chevrolet Volt--could be dropped due to slow sales.
The Ampera arrived to much critical acclaim, just as the Volt did in the U.S.
While expensive--it hit the market at just shy of $60,000 back in 2012--critics praised the relaxed drive and its elimination of some of the electric car's traditional drawbacks, such as range anxiety.
It even took Europe's Car of the Year title back in 2012, along with its Chevy Volt cousin--the second plug-in vehicle to do so, after the Nissan Leaf took the 2011 crown.
But as _Automotive News Europe_ reports (via _Autoblog Green_), sales have been poor. In 2012, Opel (and UK arm Vauxhall) sold just over 6,600 cars. In 2013, that dropped to 3,184. So far in 2014, just 332 cars have found homes.
The news is another blow for Volt and Ampera fans in Europe, after GM's decision in late 2013 that the Chevrolet brand itself would be pulled out of Europe from 2016, so resources could be injected into its struggling Opel and Vauxhall brands.
That decision means the Volt too is no longer available--and plug-in car buyers will have to look elsewhere.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Opel Ampera Euro Chevy Volt Axed Over Slow Sales


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 23, 2014)

Bill Angel said:


> BMW i3 Electric Car​I got a chance to get a test ride in it.The vehicle offers a very pleasant quiet ride, and seems like an attractive option for urban commuting





meh


Most men wouldn't be caught dead driving in one of those.......like the Smartfortwo......in fact, if somebody paid the bill, most men wouldn't drive them.

In 2012, there were 2 million trucks sold in America. How many truck guys would buy one of those gay little EV's?

Maybe 5......maybe??!!


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 25, 2014)

It has the problems of range exity and huge up front cost for a family sedan.   Someday soon, they will solve the problem of up front cost.

It has a tremendous cost to drive.   300 miles on a tesla costs like $12.   300 miles on a gas car costs $60


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 25, 2014)

And if you have your own solar, that first charge costs nothing. If you use the Tesla Supercharging stations, the rest of the journey is free, as well.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> > BMW i3 Electric Car​I got a chance to get a test ride in it.The vehicle offers a very pleasant quiet ride, and seems like an attractive option for urban commuting
> ...



When the batteries drop sharply in price, trucks will be the first use for them. Acres of room for batteries between the frame. So you can have large range. The instant torque of an electric motor would work especially well in a truck.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 25, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Angel said:
> ...




Perhaps Ray.....but ONLY if the price is exactly competitive with gas powered trucks. An F150 is now in the neighborhood of 50K with the bells and whistles. Truck guys wont pay and extra 10K or 20K for that torque when they can get it in t he gas powered version. The other thing.....the whole charging business is likely to be a turn off to many potential buyers.......not to mention that truck guys hold onto these units for a long, long time and like to keep maintenance to a  minimum. Lastly........75% of all trucks are sold by FORD. Somebody like Dodge coming out with an electric truck wont matter. Ford truck guys wont even consider anything else.......the loyalty is immense in the truck market with Ford for decades.


In the end though, the only thing that will ultimately matter is cost.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 25, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Why yes, this nation is all about liberty and independence. Something that people like jc456 hates. He does not want anyone to have the option of not buying from the energy corperations. The thought of someone being independent of the mega-corperations is an anthema to him. After all, the thought that someone can make their own fuel for their vehicle, power their own home, with, or without the grid, just totally turns off these sycophants of the 1%. The idea that in a power outage some jerk could have power from his vehicle while the rest of the neighborhood is dark just torques his jaws.
> ...



Do I have a problem with the word patriot. Well, my dd214 reads Honorable. What does yours read? Do you even have one? If not, why not?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 25, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


 so dude, did you ever respond to the question I asked you in the other thread about denouncing those who trashed our country?


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 25, 2014)

jc456
so dude, did you ever respond to the question I asked you in the other thread about denouncing those who trashed our country?
.......................................................................................................

You like the corperations that left us all the superfund sites to clean up? Or the 'Conservatives' that are constantly argueing that seccession is a right? Or the fools that support Putin over our own President. Some of those even seem to support ISIS over our nation.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 25, 2014)

By the way, GREAT PATRIOT jc, you did serve your nation, right? I mean such a patriot as you wouldn't leave that to other Americans, would you? Or perhaps you took the Nugent Way out of serving your nation?


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 25, 2014)

Can't wait to here the envirowhining when the short-lived batteries start getting dumped in what are euphemistically called "landfills".


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 26, 2014)

EV sales........still sucking.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 26, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Can't wait to here the envirowhining when the short-lived batteries start getting dumped in what are euphemistically called "landfills".


Dumb fuck, nobody dumps lead acid batteries in landfills, because the salvage value is way to high. The salvage value of lithium is even higher.


----------



## sameech (Sep 26, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to here the envirowhining when the short-lived batteries start getting dumped in what are euphemistically called "landfills".
> ...



They would except that you have to pay that stupid core fee when you buy a battery that you do not get back unless you bring in the old one.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 26, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> By the way, GREAT PATRIOT jc, you did serve your nation, right? I mean such a patriot as you wouldn't leave that to other Americans, would you? Or perhaps you took the Nugent Way out of serving your nation?


 I serve my nation daily, I work full time assisting every communication company in the US so every voice and data customer receives non interrupted service, i.e., 911 as well, spend money, raised children, go on vacation, and pay my taxes.  Yep I serve my country!!!  Again you're a short sighted person.  It's ok, we all forgive you.  Now I see you didn't denounce the scum from the march.  tsk, tsk, for someone who served in the military, it seems you don't know how to turn the other cheek and do what's right. Hmmmm....


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2014)

still...................  Electric Car Sales Lagging Electric Co-op Today


----------



## elektra (Sep 28, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Yes, natural born US citizen, with a dd2114 that say Honorable. And you?
> 
> I happen to live in the state that I like the most out of all 50, and we produce a lot of clean power. The coal on the pie chart will be gone shortly, replaced by even more clean energy.
> 
> ...


Liar, Oregon imports coal produced electricity from Wyoming,  every year that increase.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 28, 2014)

elektra said:


> Liar, Oregon imports coal produced electricity from Wyoming,  every year that increase.




You DO realize you've just broken 1,000,000 liberal (what passes for) hearts?


----------



## elektra (Sep 28, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Liar, Oregon imports coal produced electricity from Wyoming,  every year that increase.
> ...


Liberals are in a constant state of denial. My post won't phase them at all.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 28, 2014)

elektra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, natural born US citizen, with a dd2114 that say Honorable. And you?
> ...





elektra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, natural born US citizen, with a dd2114 that say Honorable. And you?
> ...



Dumb ass. Do a little research. That plant is due to cease burning coal very soon.

PGE to take bigger stake in Boardman coal plant strikes deal to keep buying hydropower from Tribes OregonLive.com

Portland General Electric plans to increase its ownership stake in the Boardman coal plant, which is slated for shutdown or a possible conversion to run on biomass in 2020. It also has reached a tentative 10-year deal to keep buying electricity from the Pelton Round Butte hydroelectric project on the Deschutes River from the Confederated Tribes of the Warm Springs Reservation.

The utility told regulators earlier this month that the Power Resources Cooperative, a group of electrical coops in the Northwest, had agreed to pay PGE an undisclosed sum to take over its 10 percent ownership stake in the coal plant and cover its share of the estimated $68 million in decommissioning costs. Under the terms of the deal, PGE would also take over the power purchase agreement that PRC has to sell that power to the Turlock Irrigation District, which runs until 2018.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 28, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> still...................  Electric Car Sales Lagging Electric Co-op Today





Nevertheless, the Nissan Leaf had a bright August, as Americans bought 3,186 of the all-electrics, an increase of more than 31 percent from a year earlier.

So far this year, Nissan reports selling 18,941 of the cars, compared to 14,123 for the same time period in 2013. That makes the Leaf Nissan’s sixth most popular car model this year, outselling the 370Z, Cube and GT-R combined. It also outsold six Nissan truck models.


----------



## elektra (Sep 28, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Liar, Oregon imports coal produced electricity from Wyoming,  every year that increase.
> ...



Old Crock, thank you for pointing out how you have zero understanding, zero comprehension, zero brains.

I did state, *WYOMING.  *Electricity produced from coal burning plants in Wyoming, we went through this in another thread, Old Crock.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > still...................  Electric Car Sales Lagging Electric Co-op Today
> ...




Yeah Ray......but a closer look yields t his information: the GTR is a supercar and retails for about 100K.......the Cube looks stupid and the Z model has been plagued with reliability problems for several years according to CR Magazine. And nobody buys Nissan trucks as 75% of American truck buyers go Ford.

In fact, the F150 had over 400,000+ alone......and that is the EcoBoost model!!  Ford F-150 EcoBoost Hits 400 000 Sales Saving 45 Million Gallons o ... - Press Release

Stand alone statistics can always look impressive.......until they are compared to other statistics.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh....and coal use is going to increase enormously over the next 20 years!!! IN fact, consumption by China is almost going to *DOUBLE* compared to 2014!!

Coal Will Be King by 2030 RealClearEnergy


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2014)

elektra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



We import electricity from Wyoming because a great deal of the electricity we produce goes to California. We actually produce enough in this state to supply our own needs, but California companies funded the building of the generotors, therefore, the electricity goes to them. And Wyoming may well cease to produce coal fired electricity as they have found a huge geothermal resource under Wyoming that not only would produce electricity but also lithium and other minerals.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh....and coal use is going to increase enormously over the next 20 years!!! IN fact, consumption by China is almost going to *DOUBLE* compared to 2014!!
> 
> Coal Will Be King by 2030 RealClearEnergy



Maybe. Maybe not. China is doing some interesting things with alternatives.


----------



## elektra (Sep 29, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Oh....and coal use is going to increase enormously over the next 20 years!!! IN fact, consumption by China is almost going to *DOUBLE* compared to 2014!!
> ...


China is doing something interesting with alternatives? Yea, making a $Trillion$ dollars off our back.

China just built the Heavy Industry to build Nuclear Reactors, (a thread old crock replied to,then old crock ran from the post when I replied, dully noted).

Got that Old Crock, China will soon become the World's Largest Exporter of the Most Powerful Energy in the World. Nuclear Power.

China just forged their first Reactor, tell us Old crock, where do we do that in the USA.

China is building 28 Nuclear Reactors right now, our design, Westinghouse AP 1000's.

That is what China is doing that is Interesting.


----------



## elektra (Sep 29, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


May? 

Geothermal is the most expensive electricity in the world, each source is unique physically, chemically. The Geysers in California went dry so they use fracking to produce steam. Places like Leathers, which Old Crock has tried to use in the past, is constantly drilling to find a new source of steam, constantly drilling as in the same as drilling for oil. The newest plant built near Leathers, that is the the South end of the Salton Sea in California, the newest plant failed to produce, even after test wells and all the engineering, funny its surrounded by 10 other geothermal plants.

*Oregon produces enough energy for ourselves but we still import electricity to meet our needs,*  thanks Old Crock, you are your biggest opponent. 

Dumb Ass, maybe you should quit opening your posts with an insult, read what you are responding to, and simply admit you do not know anything about energy. Hell, you do not even know your own industry.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 29, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to here the envirowhining when the short-lived batteries start getting dumped in what are euphemistically called "landfills".
> ...



Doubt it seriously. Not economical to be done HERE in the USA. By the time you complied with the lawyers, the zoners, and the EPA -- you'd be broke.. That Waste stream and ENVIROFUCK nightmare is going overseas... 

Be expensive as hell to ship all that crap to Bangalore..


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 29, 2014)

coal wins because of price. Its that simple. Wont change for decades.

Ive posted about 4 billlion links in here to prove it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 30, 2014)

This just in...........

EV sales are still sucking.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2014)

elektra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



The Future of Geothermal Energy

*Introduction*
Recent national focus on the value of increasing our supply of indigenous, renewable energy underscores the need for reevaluating all alternatives, particularly those that are large and well- distributed nationally. This analysis will help determine how we can enlarge and diversify the portfolio of options we should be vigorously pursuing. One such option that is often ignored is geothermal energy, produced from both conventional hydrothermal and Enhanced (or engineered) Geothermal Systems (EGS). An 18-member assessment panel was assembled in September 2005 to evaluate the technical and economic feasibility of EGS becoming a major supplier of primary energy for U.S. base-load generation capacity by 2050. This report documents the work of the panel at three separate levels of detail. The first is a Synopsis, which provides a brief overview of the scope, motivation, approach, major findings, and recommendations of the panel. At the second level, an Executive Summary reviews each component of the study, providing major results and findings. The third level provides full documentation in eight chapters, with each detailing the scope, approach, and results of the analysis and modeling conducted in each area.

*Someday you could try learning a little about what you are posting about. Then you wouldn't look like such a total ignoramous.*


----------



## elektra (Sep 30, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


So, a link to a study you did not read Old Crock.

We see you can cut and paste, an old study from 2005, how about quoting and making a comment that establishes something to discuss.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 30, 2014)

Why No One Wants to Buy an Electric Car - Tesla Motors NASDAQ TSLA - 24 7 Wall St.


----------



## elektra (Sep 30, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Liar, Oregon imports coal produced electricity from Wyoming,  every year that increase.
> ...



Old Crock, thank you for pointing out how you have zero understanding, zero comprehension, zero brains.

I did state, *WYOMING.  *Electricity produced from coal burning plants in Wyoming, we went through this in another thread, Old Crock.[/QUOTE]

We import electricity from Wyoming because a great deal of the electricity we produce goes to California. We actually produce enough in this state to supply our own needs, but California companies funded the building of the generotors, therefore, the electricity goes to them. And Wyoming may well cease to produce coal fired electricity as they have found a huge geothermal resource under Wyoming that not only would produce electricity but also lithium and other minerals.[/QUOTE]
May?

Geothermal is the most expensive electricity in the world, each source is unique physically, chemically. The Geysers in California went dry so they use fracking to produce steam. Places like Leathers, which Old Crock has tried to use in the past, is constantly drilling to find a new source of steam, constantly drilling as in the same as drilling for oil. The newest plant built near Leathers, that is the the South end of the Salton Sea in California, the newest plant failed to produce, even after test wells and all the engineering, funny its surrounded by 10 other geothermal plants.

*Oregon produces enough energy for ourselves but we still import electricity to meet our needs,*  thanks Old Crock, you are your biggest opponent.

Dumb Ass, maybe you should quit opening your posts with an insult, read what you are responding to, and simply admit you do not know anything about energy. Hell, you do not even know your own industry.[/QUOTE]

The Future of Geothermal Energy

*Introduction*
Recent national focus on the value of increasing our supply of indigenous, renewable energy underscores the need for reevaluating all alternatives, particularly those that are large and well- distributed nationally. This analysis will help determine how we can enlarge and diversify the portfolio of options we should be vigorously pursuing. One such option that is often ignored is geothermal energy, produced from both conventional hydrothermal and Enhanced (or engineered) Geothermal Systems (EGS). An 18-member assessment panel was assembled in September 2005 to evaluate the technical and economic feasibility of EGS becoming a major supplier of primary energy for U.S. base-load generation capacity by 2050. This report documents the work of the panel at three separate levels of detail. The first is a Synopsis, which provides a brief overview of the scope, motivation, approach, major findings, and recommendations of the panel. At the second level, an Executive Summary reviews each component of the study, providing major results and findings. The third level provides full documentation in eight chapters, with each detailing the scope, approach, and results of the analysis and modeling conducted in each area.

*Someday you could try learning a little about what you are posting about. Then you wouldn't look like such a total ignoramous.*[/QUOTE]

Geothermal is nothing more than a long list of failures, as you personally know, Old Crock. Too bad the Obama dictatorship gave away tax money to Geothermal based on this MIT "study", a study requested the government and paid for by you and me, just like we will pay for all the failed Geothermal experiments.

This is just the beginning, there is a long list of failures concerning geothermal, which is the riskiest of all Green Energy dreams, every source is different, every geothermal field is unique, and even within a geothermal field, there are extreme differences that do not guarantee energy.

Failed energy projects cross party lines USATODAY.com



> Still, Hatch, who has criticized President Obama's support of federal loans to solar panel maker Solyndra, now in bankruptcy court, gushed about the bright future of geothermal energy in the United States and boasted that a new era was being led by one of Utah's own.
> 
> "Raser Tech is a company that has consistently pushed the envelope to develop, and bring to market, some of our nation's most advanced concepts in clean energy, and I congratulate this Utah business for being first out of the gate to use the latest technology to convert the Earth's natural heat into the world's cleanest energy," Hatch said.
> 
> In April, the company that Hatch touted as on the cutting edge filed for Chapter 11bankruptcy protection — never coming close to producing the 10 megawatts that were projected at the Hatch Plant.




North Brawley Geothermal Area Open Energy Information



> The new North Brawley Power Plant has faced several challenges which have prevented full power production since it began operation. The plant is designed for a capacity of 50 MW; however, since it began operation in 2008 it has only produced between 20 and 33 MW.[6] The reasons for lower production are un-dissolved sand in geothermal fluids,[16] injection field circulation pathways being inhibited, problems with filtration and cleanout of injection wells, and failures of production pumps in the early operation.[7] These problems have caused a net loss of revenue for Ormat due to lower energy production and unexpected costs related to problems with the injection well filtration and separation systems, drilling and modifying injection wells, adding injection pumps, adding new production wells, and building the pipelines for new wells. When the plant was placed into service the well field had a capacity of 35 MW; however, production was less because some wells were forced to be left idle until improved pumps could be installed.[7]
> 
> Ormat decided in January 2013 to stop pouring money into investments for raising the power output and to instead settle with the current output of approximately 27 MW.[6] As a result of this decision, Ormat expects to record a non-cash pre-tax charge for impairment. The impairment charge is estimated to be up to $230 million; however Ormat believes the impairment charge will not cause them to default on their other financial obligations, nor will it negatively affect future operations.[6]



Bankruptcies of Federally Backed Green Energy Companies Continue



> And the problem with these massive federal loans supporting failed operations is not limited to solar projects. Nevada Geothermal Power, which has received $98.5 million in federal loan guarantees, is running into serious difficulties paying its bills after having operated at a loss for several years.
> 
> In a report issued for the period ending March 31, 2012, the firm's auditors stated:
> 
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 30, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



So what? I'm CERTAIN they will tell you that that Geothermal Power is a DIRTY MINING OPERATION and not truly renewable.. So what do I not know that's in there??


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 30, 2014)

Electric vehicles are a fringe mode of transportation and will be for a long, long time.

And coal is going to dominate the energy landscape for decades. Anyone who thinks otherwise doesnt have their feet planted firmly on the ground. A 10 year old could figure out why.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2014)

This just in........still sucking.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 6, 2014)

News just in..........still sucking.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice growth curve there


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 7, 2014)

*And that was last year. *


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 7, 2014)

*If Musk battery factory comes on line with a less expensive battery with significantly higher storage, that curve will rapidly steepen past 2017*


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 7, 2014)

"if"


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2014)

Presentation of statistics, via graphs, can always be made to look very impressive.

Until they are compared to something else!!!


----------



## SSDD (Oct 8, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Presentation of statistics, via graphs, can always be made to look very impressive.
> 
> Until they are compared to something else!!!




Something else like the truth...or the larger picture?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2014)

SSDD said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Presentation of statistics, via graphs, can always be made to look very impressive.
> ...





Exactly.......the AGW people post stuff up hoping the reader sees the rigged statistics and hoping a comparative graph is not posted up because then it becomes laughable. Im too tired to bother right now dude but this thread has some graphs that display it brilliantly!!! A good analogy would be like seeing Lebron James playing an infant in one-on-one basketball.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 8, 2014)

Fracking has changed this country.  We may be the number one oil producer soon.  Yes, oil and gas prices continue to fall, but the long term affects of cracking open subterranean earth to pull out natural gas and oil are not entirely known.  At best, the new found method of extracting more energy resources from the ground delays the inevitable point that combustible engines disappear.  Please consider the following site:

Dangers of Fracking


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Fracking has changed this country.  We may be the number one oil producer soon.  Yes, oil and gas prices continue to fall, but the long term affects of cracking open subterranean earth to pull out natural gas and oil are not entirely known.  At best, the new found method of extracting more energy resources from the ground delays the inevitable point that combustible engines disappear.  Please consider the following site:
> 
> Dangers of Fracking





meh......I can post up about 4 billion links calling bs on your link s0n.

But it doesnt matter........natural gas is BOOMING. Kinda funny but dang.....you cant drive around Long Island here anymore without running into construction on secondary roads where they are laying gas mains. The fuckers tear up the damn middle of the road for a mile or two......about 15 inches wide. On one hand, Im happy as hell to see it but its making travel impossible.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 11, 2014)

still sucking s0ns..........


Plug-In SUVs Audi Electric Turbos Hybrid Sales Stagnant Today s Car News



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gumby2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 11, 2014)

Dang JC.......are we not the most ruthless mofu's on the whole board?

These mental cases........we cause their heads to explode daily on here. Think Kiera Knightly.......in terms of the equivalent of an AGW nut......... walking out on stage next to Kim Kardasian in a best boobs contest.



[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/keira-knightley_00288976-1.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 11, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> *And that was last year. *



Until they're priced competetively with gas-powered what dya expect.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 11, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > *And that was last year. *
> ...




Indeed........but irrelevant to the AGW nutters.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 11, 2014)

Of course the Oblama approach to bring EQUALITY to the price of Electric mope-abouts and real cars will be to tax real cars.


----------



## Kosh (Oct 11, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> *And that was last year. *



Yes electric cars powered by fossil fueled power plants is NOT more environmentally friendly and will not stop AGW, even the AGW scriptures claim this.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2014)

Kinda funny.........and turned into knee slapping for myself and my two kids, 11 and 14.

On our way back home to New York from Ct, we stopped at a newly completed, state of the art rest stop.........

Saw 4 electric charging station thingy's.....all clearly marked. Had never seen them in these parts before. So.....my kids and I had lunch and sat at a picnic bench for about 35 minutes while hundreds and hundreds of cars plowed by on the Merrit Parkway!!

How many cars stopped to charge up?

Exactly zero..........my kids and I got back into our cars and laughed even harder as a Ferrari Italia pulled into one of the charge spaces!!!


Hysterical stuff.........


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 14, 2014)

still crappy folks.........

Electric Cars are Not Selling as Expected Autocarb

Not only that, car manufacturers really don't want to be bothered selling these things >>>


_*".........most car dealers don't care one way or the other about plug-in electric cars."*_


Many Car Dealers Don t Want To Sell Electric Cars Here s Why


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 14, 2014)

It's a hybrid, not electric.  The car belonging to the ultra-liberal wife of a conservative friend.  It's in their garage, driven in - not backed in.

It won't start.

They've been warned not to try to jump start it.

They've been warned not to try to push it out.

They've been told the only safe way to get it out is to have the front jacked up and placed on a dolly - then push it out so it can be hauled up onto a flatbed and trucked to the dealership some 40 miles away.

Now that may or may not be true but it their dealer's service manager telling them those things. 

Husband is smirking.
Wife is believing.
Service manager is rubbing his hands in glee.

So who's right?

The only certain one I can see is the service manager.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 18, 2014)

Woaaaaaaaaahhh!! Cant let this gem of a thread slip into oblivion. Slipping to page 2 ftl. THAT cant be happening.

People who come into this forum need to know whats REALLY up with green vehicles.



Still a joke........


----------



## westwall (Oct 18, 2014)

The new Formula E promulgated by the FIA is a hoot.  We watched a couple of the races and other than the crash in the first race they are pretty boring.  What's hilarious is they have to use TWO cars.  TWO!.  So a pit stop consists of hopping out of one car and jumping into the other one.  Lame, lame, lame.

Not what one would call efficient!



Here's the start of the very first race.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 18, 2014)

Tesla D New P85D will go from 0-60 in under 3 seconds unofficially to put it in land of supercars Electrek

We’ve just gotten word that the marquee feature of tomorrow’s Tesla event will be the P85D, a “supersport” version of the Tesla Model S which will have AWD as expected.

What’s perhaps not expected is what Tesla has been able to squeeze out of this battery and Dual-motor beast.  My understanding is that the vehicle has been testing (unofficially) under 3 seconds on the 0-60. This is incredibly fast.

That is supercar land my friends and blows away all but the very high end supercars out there like the high end Bugattis, Lamborghinis, Mclarens, Ferraris and Porsches.

I don’t have any word on the top speed but unless the front motor is geared differently (I know CEO Elon Musk promised Autobahn-driving Germans a higher top end), I would imagine that it should be able to at least hit the current P85’s top speed of 133mph.

*Not a Formula Car, but something that is practical to take the kids to soccer practice with. Quickly.*


----------



## westwall (Oct 18, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Tesla D New P85D will go from 0-60 in under 3 seconds unofficially to put it in land of supercars Electrek
> 
> We’ve just gotten word that the marquee feature of tomorrow’s Tesla event will be the P85D, a “supersport” version of the Tesla Model S which will have AWD as expected.
> 
> ...








Yes, it will no doubt be able to hit autobahn speeds.  The problem is it will only be able to do it for a short time.  Back, before I was married I had a Renault R5 Turbo.  I could do 200 kph when I drove from Stuttgart up to Hamburg.....and I didn't have to stop...


----------



## elektra (Oct 18, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Nice growth curve there


While old crock ignores when he is wrong, old crock sees a graph of Norway ' s increase in spending on electric cars bad try to pass it off as sales to the public.

How about all that geothermal you just ignored old crock


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 18, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Tesla D New P85D will go from 0-60 in under 3 seconds unofficially to put it in land of supercars Electrek
> 
> We’ve just gotten word that the marquee feature of tomorrow’s Tesla event will be the P85D, a “supersport” version of the Tesla Model S which will have AWD as expected.
> 
> ...






That car is going to go for around 100,000 bucks. A Nissan GT-R R-35 can be had for the same money and does a trip around the autobahn in 7:13. Cars are more than about power. Only a few people will buy a Tesla because its electric.....most into that class want the pedigree of Porsche etc......its just the way it is. A handful of niche buyers might choose the Tesla.


----------



## elektra (Oct 18, 2014)

The tesla is a failure,  a geeks hobby at best


----------



## Crick (Oct 19, 2014)

elektra said:


> The tesla is a failure,  a geeks hobby at best



On what criteria do you base that judgement?


----------



## elektra (Oct 19, 2014)

Crick said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > The tesla is a failure,  a geeks hobby at best
> ...



Geek criteria is what I base it upon. Elon Musk, alleged co-founder is a geek. Musk co-created Pay Pal.

Do you need the history of the other, Geeks?

Tesla, thus far does not make a profit on cars. They do have a few business deals that I am sure are profitable. But that profit is as a battery company, not as a green and clean car company. 

Tesla is a government created battery corporation that also geeks with expensive custom electric cars.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2014)

elektra said:


> The tesla is a failure,  a geeks hobby at best




I concur. Who buys a Tesla (  as compared to other jawdropping performance cars for 100K) ??  Some geeky asshole who is a distinct social oddball and has to have something different to make a statement, "I care more about the environment than you do AND I drive a rare car!!" No chance a mans man goes in and buys a Tesla for 100K


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, I have never had any tendencies toward being a man's man. Straight hetereosexual here.


----------



## elektra (Oct 19, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, I have never had any tendencies toward being a man's man. Straight hetereosexual here.


You ain't a man, you are a coward, old crock tell us about the steel industry, which you know nothing of, where is that link to the 100k job.

How come you can not tell us how my expertise relates to the quality of steel


----------



## Crick (Oct 20, 2014)

elektra said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



So, your opinions are, as usual, unjustified by the facts of the matter.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 20, 2014)

Well now, Elektra, how is it that you are so good with the computers, and suck so greatly at simple science? And you have nothing to do with the quality of our steel nor to whom we sell it to. 

I don't deal with graphs on a monitor, I deal with the actual machinery that works the steel. From a Tippans four-hi to the shears, levelers, quench press, and austentizing and tempering furnaces.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 20, 2014)

C'mon Ray.......I know you well enough to know that given a choice between a new Dodge Challenger Hellcat and a Tesla, you're choosing the Hellcat in a heartbeat.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2014)

I saw gas prices under 3.00 dollar today in the Chicago area.   That is down one dollar! hmmmm... Why would that be?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 20, 2014)

jc456 said:


> I saw gas prices under 3.00 dollar today in the Chicago area.   That is down one dollar! hmmmm... Why would that be?





Elections 2 weeks away!!!!


But EV sales still sucking an egg.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 25, 2014)

Im laughing.......

Michigan governor signs bill prohibiting Tesla sales in Michigan!!!


Michigan Governor Signs Anti-Tesla Dealership Bill Into Law News Car and Driver Car and Driver Blog


*Ooooooooooopsie!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 25, 2014)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gumby2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 26, 2014)

The Right celebrates the hope of halting progress. What else is new?


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 26, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Im laughing.......
> 
> Michigan governor signs bill prohibiting Tesla sales in Michigan!!!
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........................   So we see the GOP is anti-business. Who'd a thunk it LOL


----------



## Crick (Oct 26, 2014)

He's pro car dealers.  That's because he understands full well how the people of the state of Michigan are served by their expansive network of car dealerships.  There's no one more interested in the welfare and well-being of Michiganites everywhere than her car dealers.  Saints, one and all.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 26, 2014)

LOL.......lets face it.....the Tesla is a rich mans car that nobody wants.

There is little as funny as watching the far left have to deal with reality then watching their heads explode when fantasyland crumbles.

The purpose of this thread is simple: to display to those who come in here and don't know that the electric vehicle market is a joke......unlike how it is portrayed in the msm..

Too.....what we see going on here is a perfect illustration of the inability of people on the far left to connect the dots. They see a couple of stories in Car and Driver Magazine or Motor Trend and think there is some huge groundswell of a societal movement to EV's.......lmao......its called clever marketing to pull in the suckers. Magazines spend their lives doing focus group research ( my brother is a editing big in a major US mag for 25 years ) .....to keep readers, offuckingcourse. Throw in a handful of EV photos/stories and the hopelessly duped get pulled in hook, line and stinker. DUH

Dang....almost spit my coffee onto the monitor typing that paragraph above......cracking myself up!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL.......lets face it.....the Tesla is a rich mans car that nobody wants.
> 
> There is little as funny as watching the far left have to deal with reality then watching their heads explode when fantasyland crumbles.
> 
> ...


 Still sucking!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 30, 2014)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.......lets face it.....the Tesla is a rich mans car that nobody wants.
> ...


 


epiC lEvELs of sUcK!!!

JC..........important we keep this thread front and center on this forum. The AGW nuts like to put up disinformation threads on stuff like this, thus duping to low information types. Fuckers will lie 'till the cows come home but be unable to support it with a single fact. This thread provides the *hard facts* which nuke the arguments of the climate k00ks. Our graphs make them look like total dicks........but they'll keep posting up bogus statistics.

Oh.......we'll be seeing lots of Gumby damn-it well into 2015.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 30, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 I look forward to it!


----------



## Crick (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's see some hard facts.  Like these:

*Reintroduction[edit]*



A Tesla Roadster, a REVAi and aTh!nk City at a free parking and charging station in Oslo. Norway has the largest electric car ownership per capita in the world.[13]

During the last few decades, environmental impact of the petroleum-based transportation infrastructure, along with the peak oil, has led to renewed interest in an electric transportation infrastructure.[14] EVs differ from fossil fuel-powered vehicles in that the electricity they consume can be generated from a wide range of sources, including fossil fuels, nuclear power, andrenewable sources such as tidal power, solar power, and wind power or any combination of those. The carbon footprint and other emissions of electric vehicles varies depending on the fuel and technology used for electricity generation. The electricity may then be stored on board the vehicle using a battery, flywheel, or supercapacitors. Vehicles making use of engines working on the principle of combustion can usually only derive their energy from a single or a few sources, usually non-renewable fossil fuels. A key advantage of hybrid or plug-in electric vehicles isregenerative braking due to their capability to recover energy normally lost during braking as electricity is stored in the on-board battery.

As of September 2014, series production highway-capable all-electric cars available in some countries for retail customers include theMitsubishi i MiEV, Chery QQ3 EV, JAC J3 EV, Nissan Leaf, Smart ED, BYD e6, Bolloré Bluecar, Renault Fluence Z.E., Ford Focus Electric, Tesla Model S, Honda Fit EV, RAV4 EV second generation, Renault Zoe, Roewe E50, Mahindra e2o, Chevrolet Spark EV,Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Electric Drive, Fiat 500, Volkswagen e-Up!, BMW i3, Kia Soul EV, Volkswagen e-Golf, Mercedes-Benz B-Class Electric Drive and Venucia e30. The Leaf, with over 142,000 units sold worldwide by mid-October 2014, is the world's top-selling highway-capable all-electric car in history.[1][2] As of September 2014, more than 600,000 highway-capable plug-in electric passenger cars and light utility vehicles have been sold worldwide, consisting of more than 356,000 all-electric cars and utility vans, and about 248,000 plug-in hybrids. The United States is the market leader with about 260,000 units delivered since 2008.[15]

Electric vehicle - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 31, 2014)

*And then there is this thought from Tesla. A concept car, but, wow!*

Tesla Model R Concept A Supercar for the Greener You - Boldride.com

Unlike most other supercars on the market today, naturally, the only thing that comes out of the back of this one (in the words of Jeremy Clarkson), “is baby foxes.” A clean, green Ferrari-eating machine. I bet Elon Musk likes the sound of that.

With the top-spec Tesla Model S Performance putting out a hefty 416-hp and a 0-60 mph time of only 4.2 seconds, we project the Model R to pump out somewhere in the neighborhood *620-hp*- via dual wheel-mounted electric motors- and a *0-60 mph time of 2.4 seconds*.  All this is paired to a single-speed gear-reduction transmission fitted with paddle shifters to enhance driver experience.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2014)

EV sales update............


Hmmmmmm.......for those looking for Gumby to provide the update, Photobucket is official down so I will have to do the honors........


EV sales still sucking.


Meanwhile, truck sales are booming........^4% to 1.1 million units!!! Why? The oil boom..........sweet!!!


Pickup trucks rising thanks to oil boom


The US has delivered 260,000 EV units SINCE 2008!!! US truck sales alone average 1 million units//year!!!!


Meanwhile, as per usual, the AGW lefties never post up something that answers the ?, "As compared to what?". Because if they did, their argument looks laughable.

Go back over this thread and find the dozens of links which compare EV sales #'s to gasoline powered vehicles........but be careful.......you may end up splitting your sides laughing!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 3, 2014)

The AGW people should consider.........

*YOURMARKETINGSUCKS.COM*

Your Marketing Sucks Mark Stevens CEO of MSCO


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 10, 2014)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gumby2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 10, 2014)

LOL.....just saw this on the top at DRUDGE,........hada post it up!!!

Yes......Im laughing.................

The Hummer is back. Thank falling oil prices. - The Washington Post


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 11, 2014)

Large SUV sales making a huge move in recent weeks as oil prices fall like a stone.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 12, 2014)

Neighbor almost bought a Chevy Volt this past Monday.

Almost.

The police found him and returned him to the Alzheimer's care home just in the nick of time.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 12, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times
> 
> Said a few years back that nobody would care about EV's. As usual, I'm right!!
> 
> ...


Tesla seems to be selling electric vehicles just fine...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 12, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times
> ...


Me too...with a mini keg...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 12, 2014)

SSDD said:


> What idiot would buy an electric vehicle?....expensive as hell, unreliable....expensive to maintain....short life span....and no trade in value.  Better to buy an Edsel.


My sister in law loves hers...


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 12, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> [
> My sister in law loves hers...



In her best interest that you immediately define "loves"......


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 13, 2014)

First Six Months of 2014 U.S. EV Sales Show 33 Year-Over-Year Gain - Forbes

Recent sales numbers from insideevs.com indicate that U.S. EV sales continue to grow steadily.  For the first half of 2014, over 54,000 vehicles moved (quietly) off the lot, compared with almost 41,000 for the first six months of 2013.   While the winter and early spring remained relatively calm, sales soared in May and June, and showed over a 50% gain (almost 24,000 vs. under 16,000) over last year.

Last year, just under 60% of the sales occurred during the last six months, so it will be interesting to see how things pan out for the remainder of this year.

The leading contender is the Nissan Leaf, with over 12,700 vehicles to date, followed by the Toyota Prius at 9,300 and the Chevy Volt at 8,600.  The Tesla Model S trails closely behind at 7,400 (the second quarter numbers are estimates).  The most interesting trends for the first six months are the strength of the Leaf, which has taken pole position from the Volt, and the slowdown in Tesla Model S sales.  The latter has seen sales (remember, the Q2 sales numbers are estimates) decline from 10,050 in the first two quarters of last year to 7,400 this year.

*Hmmmmmmm..........   33% for the first six months. Compounded growth rates like that get big real fast. And Elon Musk is stating that he expects to produce 500,000 ev's in 2020. *


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 13, 2014)

I have to give credit where it is due........those who embrace electric vehicles and the hopes for their future do indeed possess a great deal of resiliency!!!

They get all energized when they see growth rates of electric vehicles!!! Unfortunately, when they are compared to gasoline powered vehicles, the reality is very sobering indeed!!!

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/2014-sales-chart-apr-v1.png.html]
	
[/URL]


Take the math out after looking at this table above.

Now consider.......in America, *well over 1 million trucks alone are sold each year*!!!  So this is not even counting gasoline powered passenger cars.

Electric vehicles are a joke when it comes right down to it........a fringe market that most consumers have zero interest in.........obviously!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 14, 2014)

as the stats above display...............still sucking.

Gumby will be back this weekend with another update!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 20, 2014)

still sucking ( see post # 328 above )


Talk about a nut sack kick for advocates of EV's!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 22, 2014)

still sucking.............if anybody missed it, go back a few posts and check post #328..........pretty damn amusing to see if you first read the portrayal of EV's by the AGW knuckleheads..........youd think everybody was out shopping for an EV this weekend!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 27, 2014)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gumby2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 29, 2014)

more nut sack kicks on EV's............

In cold weather, the range of an EV drops dramatically!!!

Electric vs. Gasoline Showdown Vehicle Range in Cold Weather FleetCarma

Like I said...............sucking.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 29, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> more nut sack kicks on EV's............
> 
> In cold weather, the range of an EV drops dramatically!!!
> 
> ...



No surprise there.. Batteries always reduce efficiency in cold.. At -20 degrees lead acid and most deep cell batteries loose 40-60% of their cranking amps and deplete in 40% of the total discharge time. One area they have gained little on with all the advances.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 30, 2014)

Given your lack of mental abilities, I can readily understand that it would never occur to you that you can use the power in the batteries to keep said batteries at an ideal operating temperature.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 30, 2014)

But with all the talk of batteries.........the most important ? to be answered is........at what cost?

Or else, there can be no conversation.


All the talk about solar, wind, better batteries etc are great......technological innovation is what defines America. Thing is......it always comes down to...........how much is it going to cost. If the cost margin is even $0.25 over what can be used at a lesser cost, its not going to be used.......its that simple. Been to the store lately to pick up a box of Cheese-Its? Size of the coffee cups down at the local 7-11? See 'em lately? Business is business........if its *even a few cents/day*, business and especially industry isn't going to use it unless it makes fiscal sense.

Right now and evidently into the distant future.........its not even close.


Somehow........ Mamooth missed a few basic memo's along the way.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2014)

EV sales still sucking.........plug-in sales "drop sharply".


U.S. January sales for plug-in electric vehicles drop sharply


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gumby2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jc456 (Dec 11, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> EV sales still sucking.........plug-in sales "drop sharply".
> 
> 
> U.S. January sales for plug-in electric vehicles drop sharply
> ...


they are not liking 60 dollar a barrell crude oil.  What the heck happened?


----------



## RollingThunder (Dec 11, 2014)

Denier cult idiocy!

*...This same success story is being repeated with electric cars.  Prices are falling rapidly. GM and Nissan have reduced their prices by at least $5,000 from their first models, spurring record sales. This year, sales nationally are expected to increase five fold since the electric car debuted in 2011. *





(*source*)


----------



## jc456 (Dec 11, 2014)

RollingThunder said:


> Denier cult idiocy!
> 
> *...This same success story is being repeated with electric cars.  Prices are falling rapidly. GM and Nissan have reduced their prices by at least $5,000 from their first models, spurring record sales. This year, sales nationally are expected to increase five fold since the electric car debuted in 2011. *
> 
> ...


 gag me with a spoon!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2014)

RollingThunder said:


> Denier cult idiocy!
> 
> *...This same success story is being repeated with electric cars.  Prices are falling rapidly. GM and Nissan have reduced their prices by at least $5,000 from their first models, spurring record sales. This year, sales nationally are expected to increase five fold since the electric car debuted in 2011. *
> 
> ...





Ahhhh...........but one will notice........the far left k00ks *NEVER, EVER* compare their stats to anything else.


Graph is thus ghey!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2014)

Now here is a table that matters.........and is laughable too!!!

[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/2014-sales-chart-apr-v1.png.html']
	
[/URL]



Relative to gas vehicles, *nobody* is buying these things!!!

Consider.........well *over 1 million trucks are sold each year* in America so we aren't even counting cars!!!


----------



## whitehall (Dec 11, 2014)

Not a good time to invest in eco-related technology since it's unlikely that the new republican majority in congress will authorize funding for scam artists like Solyndra. It's doubtful if private sector battery operated vehicles can survive without lavish government subsidies.


----------



## RollingThunder (Dec 12, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Not a good time to invest in eco-related technology since it's unlikely that the new republican majority in congress will authorize funding for scam artists like Solyndra. It's doubtful if private sector battery operated vehicles can survive without lavish government subsidies.


Complete bass-ackwards nonsense. Except for the part about the Republican stooges in Congress trying to kill renewable energy on the orders of their puppetmasters in the fossil fuel industry.

For example...

*U.S. Expects $5 Billion From Program That Funded Solyndra*
BloombergBusinessWeek
By Justin Doom 
November 12, 2014
*The U.S. government expects to earn $5 billion to $6 billion from the renewable-energy loan program that funded flops including Solyndra LLC, supporting President Barack Obama’s decision to back low-carbon technologies. The Department of Energy has disbursed about half of $32.4 billion allocated to spur innovation, and the expected return will be detailed in a report due to be released as soon as tomorrow, according to an official who helped put together the data. The results contradict the widely held view that the U.S. has wasted taxpayer money funding failures including Solyndra, which closed its doors in 2011 after receiving $528 million in government backing. *


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 13, 2014)

still sucking s0ns!!!


So.....if you extrapolate from the chart above, you realize that there are about 80,000 or so EV's sold every year. Yuk.........yuk.........that's impressive........but only to the climate change k00k.

Over 1 million trucks *alone* are sold in America each year.........and 15 million total!!!

Overall U.S. Auto Industry Sales Figures - Monthly And Yearly - GOOD CAR BAD CAR


80,000???


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 14, 2014)

FLASH.................this just in as the AGW religious nuts try extracting themselves from the wreckage.................


EV sales still define "the suck".

Electric Car Sales Lagging Electric Co-op Today


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2014)

*"Nationwide, there were around 70,000 electric vehicles and 104,000 plug-in hybrid electric vehicles on the road in 2013—a mere blip on the radar compared to the country’s 226 million registered vehicles."

Find Out If Your State Is Buying Electric Cars or Lagging Behind - Yahoo News





*


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2014)

I gotta admit, I crack myself up!!!! But making the hyper-enviro mental cases look stoopid is a hoot.....what can I say??!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2014)

bump..............just for the laughs.


What can I say........I was born to expose the hysterical and laughable lying of the progressives mental cases.


Been in the field of special education most of my life..........little did I realize I spend time in my life on the internet identifying special people!!!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 23, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> bump..............just for the laughs.
> 
> 
> What can I say........I was born to expose the hysterical and laughable lying of the progressives mental cases.
> ...


 or not so special people?  Thanks for the dedication my man!!!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 23, 2014)

But yet they're doing overall slightly better than 2013.


----------



## westwall (Dec 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> But yet they're doing overall slightly better than 2013.








I wonder how good they would be doing if the rich or well off people who buy them, weren't getting the government handout, taken from the pockets of the middle class who can't afford them?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 23, 2014)

westwall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > But yet they're doing overall slightly better than 2013.
> ...





that's right.........its we suckers that have to shell out dearly for the ideals of these nuts. Their attitude is and has always been, "FUCK YOU!!!' to everybody else.........these phonies who preach tolerance.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 23, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Every civilization is based on the population shelling out for infrastructure, police, fire, leadership, and many other things. This is reality. The concept isn't a bad one. You may disagree with what we shell the money out and rather it is worth it. That is your right.


----------



## westwall (Dec 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...








And yet it's only green companies that owe their complete existence to taking money from the middle class and poor, and give it to "green entrepreneurs" who never seem willing to invest their own fucking money.

Why do you support that BS?


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 23, 2014)

As usual, Walleyes is completely full of shit. Wind is taking off because it is less expensive than coal or gas. And most of the major advances in transportation came on the back of government research and money. From railroad, air planes, to the grid and interstate highway system. In fact, even our early canals were partially government funded. President Washington was a big promoter of the canals as a boon to commerce. The reason for the Corps of Discovery was to find a coast to coast canal route. Now as solar is presently approaching parity with conventional energy, and will be cheaper than either gas or coal by 2020, renewables are the future.


----------



## westwall (Dec 23, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> As usual, Walleyes is completely full of shit. Wind is taking off because it is less expensive than coal or gas. And most of the major advances in transportation came on the back of government research and money. From railroad, air planes, to the grid and interstate highway system. In fact, even our early canals were partially government funded. President Washington was a big promoter of the canals as a boon to commerce. The reason for the Corps of Discovery was to find a coast to coast canal route. Now as solar is presently approaching parity with conventional energy, and will be cheaper than either gas or coal by 2020, renewables are the future.








Then why do every wind company have to have government tax money to even get built?  You're so full of shit I'm amazed you can even see.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 23, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> As usual, Walleyes is completely full of shit. Wind is taking off because it is less expensive than coal or gas. And most of the major advances in transportation came on the back of government research and money. From railroad, air planes, to the grid and interstate highway system. In fact, even our early canals were partially government funded. President Washington was a big promoter of the canals as a boon to commerce. The reason for the Corps of Discovery was to find a coast to coast canal route. Now as solar is presently approaching parity with conventional energy, and will be cheaper than either gas or coal by 2020, renewables are the future.





Yeah Ray, but renewables are decades away from making any kind of significant impact in the energy market...........that is unless you think 10% or 11% is significant. I don't..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 27, 2014)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gumby2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2015)

Ooooooops.............just did a quick check............

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gumby2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

The suck continues..............now, I'm laughing my balls off!!!!

*EPower, a retailer selling electric cars in Illinois, Iowa, and Missouri, has only sold two cars in the past three months. President Bruce Wood tells DailyTech that, "while there are a lot of tire kickers", few will actually commit to a purchase.*
*
*
Evidently, electric car sales are in *FREEFALL

DailyTech - Electric Car Sales in Freefall Industry Risks Collapse*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/happy_man_laughing-1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


>


 LOL


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


crickets!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 13, 2015)

LMAO JC.....been busy and haven't gotten in here for a few days......laughing my balls off right now!!!

Still sucking..........when one is forced to look at the facts, the progressive always takes it the fuck on  his chin!!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 14, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO JC.....been busy and haven't gotten in here for a few days......laughing my balls off right now!!!
> 
> Still sucking..........when one is forced to look at the facts, the progressive always takes it the fuck on  his chin!!


 right?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 14, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO JC.....been busy and haven't gotten in here for a few days......laughing my balls off right now!!!
> ...





Hey JC.....gotta keep updates on this.....developing into perhaps a second epic thread in here!!! With more epic WiNniNg of course............


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 What day is it?   Another day of WiNniNg.  I just want to celebrate another day of winning!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 20, 2015)

Another opportunity to educate people coming into this forum that thinks are not as they appear out there..............which is why JC, me, you Billy, Frank, Ian et. all...........have to make sure this particular thread doesn't fall off page one.

Gotta let people know who watch this jackass Obama speaking incoherently about climate change that all his shit is *lOsInG*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2015)

and still.........................


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2015)

By the way........we see a lot of bogus statistics in here thrown out by progressives about EV's getting hugely popular!!!

I say...........really s0ns??

Over one million TRCKS are sold in the US alone each year!!!

Here is the record of EV sales for the first quarter of 2014...........do the projections yourself on about what the years will end up being!!! And try not to split your sides laughing!!!



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/2014-sales-chart-apr-v1.png.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 29, 2015)

So..............ahh hemm.........just a little update here. As we can see clearly from the table above, still sucking.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 11, 2015)

still................dropping in 2015 >>>

Electric car sales drop in January


*Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops!


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/footussa_1.gif.html]
	
[/URL]*


----------



## elektra (Feb 12, 2015)

Are here Tesla's sales in Boston have caught fire, so people can stay warm.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2015)

elektra said:


> Are here Tesla's sales in Boston have caught fire, so people can stay warm.






LMAO.......Ive still not seen a single S model here on Long Island........and I travel the LIE daily, the second most heavily traveled highway in the country.

But think about it.........who spends 100K on that thing? I'll tell you who? Somebody who wants to make some weenie, ghey arrogant statement.

For 100K, which would you rather have?

1) Nismo R35 GTR
2) BMW M5
3) Tesla S

Out of 100 men, 98 would no way pick the Tesla. Mostly, just out of principle!!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times
> 
> Said a few years back that nobody would care about EV's. As usual, I'm right!!
> 
> ...



You remind me of the guy who said " it'll never work" when that guy kept trying to launch a rocket but they kept blowing up. They will figure it out. In 100 years from now they will work and no one will remember you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh.......EV sales still sucking.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times
> ...







That's right.........98% of the rest of the world and me!!!


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 16, 2015)

SSDD said:


> What idiot would buy an electric vehicle?....expensive as hell, unreliable....expensive to maintain....short life span....and no trade in value.  Better to buy an Edsel.


Edsel?  What do you have against the Doonesbury?

LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Like at one time most people said wed never land on the moon or the world is flat. You're a loser.


----------



## elektra (Feb 16, 2015)

Are people small minded? Not me of course, all the rest of you. In 100 years we will get a battery powered car. Brilliant.

Dilithium crystals will power our cars in 50 years if we can get you small minded fools out of the way. Seriously, for the next 100 years people are going to think about making a battery, a solar panel, and a better windmill.

What tiny imaginations, so scientific.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 16, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times
> ...


 yeah, go with that!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 16, 2015)

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





OK JC.......Im tired as hell after a long day...........came in here for a cup of coffee before bed and saw this post and laughed my balls off.

And JC....check out my new thread.........new Ice Age a comin' my friend according to new report released today!!!


More k00k losing.


----------



## elektra (Feb 17, 2015)

The EV industry is too big to fail, but until then:


> *Tesla’s Elon Musk ready to fire execs over weak China sales*
> 
> Tesla  TSLA 0.28%  sold just 120 cars in China last month, well below the ambitious sales targets Musk set for the country. In fact, Reuters notes that Musk expected sales in China to rival Tesla sales in the US in 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 18, 2015)

LMAO.....even the Chinese recognize the pronounced level of ghey!


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2015)

still sucking........and lets remember..............important as a public service announcement in this forum to be providing curious folks that facts instead of the misleading and bogus information brought to you by progressive activist assholes.

Electric vehicles are a marketing hoax.......nobody is buying these things in America........as this thread documents with pronounced levels of astute.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep..............still sucking.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 10, 2015)

Still sucking........but with St Patricks Day fast approaching, thought Id share this little gem with my AGW climate crusading pals as a good will gesture>

Here they are.....the top 10 green car choices >>>

Top 10 Green Cars for St. Patrick s Day 2015 - CarsDirect

You want to be quiet around town and get 8,000 miles per gallon..........here ya go!!!


But your gonna look ghey doin' it!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 11, 2015)

Plug-in Vehicle Tracker Plug In America

Virtually every major auto manufacturer in the world, along with numerous smaller outfits, is developing a plug-in vehicle and Plug In America is tracking their progress. Our list below represents highway-capable cars and trucks, 2- and 3-wheeled, and commercial vehicles. To be included on this list, legitimate companies must have completed a concept, demonstration, or mule vehicle, and we list these at our discretion. Low-speed electric vehicles are not included. Vehicle prices listed do not include rebates.

*LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jc456 (Mar 11, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Still sucking........but with St Patricks Day fast approaching, thought Id share this little gem with my AGW climate crusading pals as a good will gesture>
> 
> Here they are.....the top 10 green car choices >>>
> 
> ...


Hey I bought a top 10 car. I bought a Buick encore, love it


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 23, 2015)

Cool JC........missed your post. Nice looking ride.

I debadged my Focus ST......now when I rocket past far more expensive cars, all they see on my rear hatch is *FOCUS*.........of course, I added some modifications, including a tune which now nets me 350 ft/lbs of torque in a 3,000lb car!!! Silly fast.........much quicker than my Mustang GT.

Oh JC.....by the way...........EV sales still sucking!!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Cool JC........missed your post. Nice looking ride.
> 
> I debadged my Focus ST......now when I rocket past far more expensive cars, all they see on my rear hatch is *FOCUS*.........of course, I added some modifications, including a tune which now nets me 350 ft/lbs of torque in a 3,000lb car!!! Silly fast.........much quicker than my Mustang GT.
> 
> Oh JC.....by the way...........EV sales still sucking!!!


I saw your picture earlier, nice looking ride.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 23, 2015)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cool JC........missed your post. Nice looking ride.
> ...





Getting used to it but front wheel drive ( wrong wheel drive ) is ghey.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2015)

skooks, BTW, I have a little story to share, I have a colleague who owns a tesla, he was talking about it and stated that one issue he's had with battery charge time, claims the cold has some not to nice side affects.  He basically called it more of a warm weather vehicle.   When it's cold the batteries don't respond well, nor hold their charge for as long as on a warm day.


----------



## elektra (Mar 25, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Plug-in Vehicle Tracker Plug In America
> 
> Virtually every major auto manufacturer in the world, along with numerous smaller outfits, is developing a plug-in vehicle and Plug In America is tracking their progress. Our list below represents highway-capable cars and trucks, 2- and 3-wheeled, and commercial vehicles. To be included on this list, legitimate companies must have completed a concept, demonstration, or mule vehicle, and we list these at our discretion. Low-speed electric vehicles are not included. Vehicle prices listed do not include rebates.
> 
> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 Right, idiot.

Tesla to fire 30 of staff in China due to poor sales ZDNet#!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 27, 2015)

still.....................

Nobody wants electric vehicles.......especially in the United States. Overwhelmingly, they are rejected. Anybody who thiks otherwise sadly doesn't have their feet planted firmly on the floor.


Especially when you got cars like mine that for 25K can decimate cars costing 15K more!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 29, 2015)

Just laughable.....................


Electric Car Sales Decline with Cheap Gas Prices Nissan Leaf Chevy Volt Struggle


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 29, 2015)

Chevy dealer over by Walmart is expanding their lot.

Got to.

No place to put the unsold Volts.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 30, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Chevy dealer over by Walmart is expanding their lot.
> 
> Got to.
> 
> No place to put the unsold Volts.






LMAO........here in New York, you might see one Volt a month!! Maybe.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 31, 2015)

still sucking


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 31, 2015)

Over 700 thousand on the streets and growing world wide!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 4, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Over 700 thousand on the streets and growing world wide!





At a snails pace s0n.....REAL numbers don't lie. You AGW guys are notorious for screwing around with the numbers. My chart a couple of pages back tells the story........nobody cares about electric vehicles in America.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 4, 2015)

Weekly sales figures show Volt sales spiked on Wednesday of this week!

But since that was *1 April* they were all cancelled at the stroke of midnight as the calendar rolled over.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 7, 2015)

Hmmmm.....didn't know this...........evidently, electric vehicles totally suck in cold weather??!!!

Who kneeeeeewww??!!!!


Why do electric cars suck in cold weather ExtremeTech


----------



## Politico (Apr 8, 2015)

People with brains.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2015)

Taking the kids to the NY International Auto Show today at the Javits Center.

I'll report back and tell how many people were falling all over themselves to check out the EV's!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 13, 2015)

Tesla sales down 30% since September...................

Low gas prices and electric cars Why Tesla and other companies aren t vulnerable to the price of petroleum.


*Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops!!*


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hmmmm.....didn't know this...........evidently, electric vehicles totally suck in cold weather??!!!
> 
> Who kneeeeeewww??!!!!
> 
> ...


I mentioned that in an earlier post about a colleague of mine owning a tesla and having to do special things because of the cold.  It doesn't do as well in the cold.  The cold affects the battries.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Over 700 thousand on the streets and growing world wide!



OOOooooooooOOoooo..... 700,000!  Wowzers!   Except that's not true...
More than 400 000 Electric Cars on the Road Worldwide Electric Vehicle News

It's actually about 400K.....OOOOOOOooooOOOOooooooo....

So like... there's only a mild 1,200,000,000 world wide, so that means it's a massive 0.03% of cars on the road....  oooo....

Man, you best have a party... that's like a revolution.




Enjoy......


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 13, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Tesla sales down 30% since September...................
> 
> Low gas prices and electric cars Why Tesla and other companies aren t vulnerable to the price of petroleum.
> 
> ...



Well I honestly hope that a real viable electric car does come to fruition.   But the idea that oil will be phased out in a few years, and we'll all be driving some super electric car from a 90s movie, is just not realistic.






It's a movie.   Just a movie.  Until some amazing leaps in technology, this is going to remain under the heading "fiction".


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 15, 2015)

BMW sales a BOOMING!!!

In fact......and how funny is this........BMW *alone* sold nearly 2X as many vehicles as ALL EV's were sold in the US in 2014!

German Automaker BMW Has Best March Sales Ever - US News

But you read the posts from the AGW k00ks and you'd think every other American driveway is sporting a new EV



*fucking fAiL s0ns!!!*


----------



## Aktas (Apr 17, 2015)

I do not know how the electric cars are, but I am for the electric cars!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 17, 2015)

Aktas said:


> I do not know how the electric cars are, but I am for the electric cars!


 


You and evidently 179 other people!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 25, 2015)

*"Governments in Europe all want more electric cars on their roads in 2015 as part of the drive to cut fuel consumption and tame climate change. The trouble is, nobody wants to buy them, despite generous subsidies in some countries"*

Read more: http://pjmedia.com/tatler/2015/01/06/nobody-wants-to-buy-electric-cars-european-edition/#ixzz3YJZMgmPt


Still sucking..........even in Europe!! We already know about America where only the wealthy buy them or the wanna-be elitist bobbleheads!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 12, 2015)

still sucking update............


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 13, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> *"Governments in Europe all want more electric cars on their roads in 2015 as part of the drive to cut fuel consumption and tame climate change. The trouble is, nobody wants to buy them, despite generous subsidies in some countries"*
> 
> Read more: http://pjmedia.com/tatler/2015/01/06/nobody-wants-to-buy-electric-cars-european-edition/#ixzz3YJZMgmPt
> 
> ...



Those subsidies coupled with power grids stretched to the max will cause major problems for these idiots.. Outrageous taxation, high electrical costs  and a failing power grid that cant support them..   

Stupidity should be painful... and it will be..


----------



## Politico (May 14, 2015)

Aktas said:


> I do not know how the electric cars are, but I am for the electric cars!


Do show us pictures and the bill of sale for your Tesla.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 23, 2015)

Ask me how hard I laughed when I saw this on DRUDGE yesterday???

Obama Still 690 000 Electric Cars Short Of 2015 Goal The Daily Caller

Nobody gives a fcuk about electric cars.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 4, 2015)

Im laughing................still a joke.............

Nobody Wants to Buy Electric Cars-European Edition PJ Tatler


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey Billy.............JC.............still majorly sucking!!!!!


*Electric car sales remain off the grid*
By Henry Foy, Motor Industry Correspondent


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/e0264dd8-d44b-11e3-bf4e-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3ddcuC3dS


----------



## jc456 (Jun 20, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey Billy.............JC.............still majorly sucking!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Electric car sales remain off the grid*
> ...


I'm going to have to get out of their way!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 20, 2015)

JC.....how satisfying is this thread? Becoming epic too............


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 15, 2015)

Still sucking.

In fact, talk now is for the government to provide more incentives to increase sales = ghey

Nobody wants these cars in America.

Panel says U.S. must do more to spur EV sales


----------



## jc456 (Jul 15, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> JC.....how satisfying is this thread? Becoming epic too............


I've still seen but one in the chicago land area.  One!! It happens to be a peer of mine.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 15, 2015)

I just picked up a gently used Tesla for surprisingly little money and, let me tell you, it IS hot!  Gotta wait for the title but here's a picture.....

http://electricmuseum.com/wp-content/uploads/newcoil_B_10_2002.jpg


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2015)

Yep..............still sucking.................

Electrified car sales stall as buyers back away from hybrids - LA Times


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 29, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Yep..............still sucking.................
> 
> Electrified car sales stall as buyers back away from hybrids - LA Times




But yet our emissions have dropped! That is all that matters!


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 29, 2015)

Zombie 222 Electric Muscle car by Bloodshed Motors


----------



## westwall (Jul 29, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Zombie 222 Electric Muscle car by Bloodshed Motors







I'll raise you.......


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 30, 2015)

Sure, and try to drive that through your local Safeway's parking lot.


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Sure, and try to drive that through your local Safeway's parking lot.









You were comparing racecars.  Try taking your racecar on the same course that this vehicle just did on a single charge.  Hell, try to take it, at these speeds, on *FIVE* charges.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 30, 2015)

I learned this week that one is stupid to try to drive an all-electric car from Providence to Boston _with the air-conditioner going full bore_.

Fortunately it wasn't in heavy traffic and the boob driving it DID tell the police it had tried to warn him but he thought the warning was being overly conservative.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2015)

Look........there is not getting around it. American males overwhelmingly think electric cars are ghey. Its that simple. A handful of the feminized men who never wear pants will go out and buy them but in the American culture, in 2015, they are just not embraced on any level. A quick look at EV sales makes it a slam dunk!!! They are a joke.

Anybody interested in seeing the 2014 sales numbers??


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 9, 2015)

and still sucking...............

And evidently, NOW is the golden age of "Muscle Cars""!!!!


Golden age of muscle cars is now

So much winning................


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 4, 2015)

still sucking...............

Chevy Volt sales?

Flat as a pancake s0ns!!>>>>>  Chevrolet Volt Sales Flat Ahead Of Imminent 2016 2nd Gen Deliveries


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 4, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Electric vehicle sales are running out of gas - LA Times
> 
> Said a few years back that nobody would care about EV's. As usual, I'm right!!
> 
> ...




sales will increase dramatically when the prezbo  mandates the purchase of one 

--LOL

of course there will be subsidies to those who cant afford one


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 4, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> and still sucking...............
> 
> And evidently, NOW is the golden age of "Muscle Cars""!!!!
> 
> ...




cars that you can actually watch the gas gauge go down on 

--LOL


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 4, 2015)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, and try to drive that through your local Safeway's parking lot.
> ...


Lightning's Electric Superbike takes 2013 Pikes Peak International Hill Climb

Innovation through competition. That is the corporate motto of Lightning Motorcycle Corp., the designers and manufacturers of the Electric Superbike. A production version of the Electric Superbike has won this year's Pikes Peak International Hill Climb among two wheelers (both gas and electric) with a time of 10 minutes and 0.964 seconds. The nearest competitor, racing a Ducati Multistrada, finished with a time nearly 20 seconds slower.

*Here is the problem for all you haters of progress. The cars and bikes that are kicking ass on the ICE's are production models. They can be bought and, without further alteration, driven comfortably on the street, or raced successfully against tricked out race models that you cannot comfortably drive through a Safeway parking lot.*


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 4, 2015)

Progress is wonderful........idealism a virtue.  But what can I say......Im an eternal realist which is why Im so universally hated in here.   I ALWAYS bring the forum members back to Realville..

People don't like electric cars.....its that simple and one quick look at sales volume is all you need to know.

Look....you cant show up in Fenway Park in Boston with a handful of fans wearing Yankee jerseys and state you are taking the park fan base over.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2015)

This thread has become a real hoot................and guess what?

Still sucking................

Why Electric Vehicle Sales Are Still Lagging in America



Wishing for things that are considered totally ghey is ghey.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2015)

Yep s0ns..............still..........sucking..................

How U.S. Plug-In Vehicle Sales Fell Behind Europe in 2015


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey.....Im laughing..........do you know this thread has dominated virtually every other thread made by the AGW religion over the past 2 years.. Look at the # of "views"............fascinating. Here we are in an ENVIRONMENT  forum and nobody cares about the thread topics started by AGW nutters like Mamooth, Crick, Matthew et. al..........they all die off within days.. Meanwhile, a thread called *ELECTRIC VEHICLE SALES SUCKING* dominates with uber-attention by board members.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 13, 2015)

New Tesla Model S P90D “Ludicrous Speed” Goes 0-60 MPH in 2.8 Seconds

The highest-performance *Tesla Model S* gets even quicker thanks to a new “Ludicrous Speed” mode (Elon Musk must be a big “Spaceballs” fan). In combination with a newly optional 90-kWh battery pack, this new mode brings 0-60 mph acceleration down to 2.8 seconds (from a quoted 3.2 seconds for the P85D model). This larger battery pack is offered as an upgrade from the existing 85-kWh model, creating new 90, 90D, and P90D models.
............................................................................................................................................
Ludicrous Speed mode is a $10,000 option for the P90D model that enables a higher maximum amperage of 1500 watts thanks to a smart fuse for the battery pack. Not only is 0-60 mph acceleration time improved by 5 percent, but the quarter-mile time also drops to 10.9 seconds. The Ludicrous Mode battery pack upgrade will also be offered for $5,000 plus installation to existing *Model S P85D* owners for improved acceleration, though that won’t include an upgrade to the larger 90-kWh battery.

*Compared to the Dodge Hellcat;

2015 Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat - Instrumented Test

It takes feet as light as a ballerina’s to get the Hellcat to 60 mph in 3.6 seconds—0.1 behind the GT500—and through the quarter-mile in 11.7 at 126 mph—0.1-second ahead and 1-mph faster than the GT500. Dodge quotes an 11.2-second quarter-mile on the tacky surface of an NHRA-certified drag strip, but the Pirellis feel so overstressed that hitting that low ET would also require dropping tire pressures to about 10 psi.*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 15, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> New Tesla Model S P90D “Ludicrous Speed” Goes 0-60 MPH in 2.8 Seconds
> 
> The highest-performance *Tesla Model S* gets even quicker thanks to a new “Ludicrous Speed” mode (Elon Musk must be a big “Spaceballs” fan). In combination with a newly optional 90-kWh battery pack, this new mode brings 0-60 mph acceleration down to 2.8 seconds (from a quoted 3.2 seconds for the P85D model). This larger battery pack is offered as an upgrade from the existing 85-kWh model, creating new 90, 90D, and P90D models.
> ............................................................................................................................................
> ...


 


fAiL

Tesla Model S, fully loaded = $114,000.00

Dodge Charger Hellcat loaded = $64,500.00

Ford F150 Truck loaded = $48,000.00


So......which would the average person want? A Hellcat *AND* a Ford F150 truck or a Tesla S??

Not to mention at any car show NOBODY is looking at a Tesla S. Everybody is coming over to check out your new Charger Hellcat.


----------



## browsing deer (Oct 15, 2015)

Electric cars are horribly expensive and batteries are an environmental disaster.   The only people buying them are envirnuts with big wallets.   But the gasoline cars were pirchased by kooks  with big wallets back in the day.  Whats going on now is we are gradually building infrastructure  (hi Matthew!) and working out the kinks in the system.   Prices are going to come down, they will get better batteries.  
Right now it is the kooks, but they always bring us new and exciting ideas.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 16, 2015)

You ask 100 males, which would you rather drive.........a Tesla S *OR* a Hellcat and an F150 for the same price as the Tesla?

Maybe 2 people would pick the former..................

duh


----------



## browsing deer (Oct 16, 2015)

The Tesla is more of a muscle car.  Speeds up faster, goes faster


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 16, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> The Tesla is more of a muscle car.  Speeds up faster, goes faster




IDK......nice car but I'd prefer to be holding an extra 45K in my hand owning the Hellcat......a few thousands in mods ( lightweight wheels - DR's.....torque converter - intake - tune - maybe some spray ) and all the Tesla is going to see are taillights!!! See ya..............
Plus....there are 4 billion other cars that look like a Tesla. Nothing looks like a Hellcat Dodge ( and Im not even a Dodge guy)......not to mention, nobody goes for the exhaust sound of a Tesla over a Hellcat......certainly if you are a car guy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 2, 2015)

still sucking.........Tesla shares down 11% and whats this?

Consumer Report Magazine drops the Tesla from their "recommended" list.

Why?

Reliability blows........Im looking at the current magazine and the Tesla is the lowest rated EV *BY FAR*!!!!!!!


Tesla lower after Consumer Reports cites Model S reliability issues


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2015)

still sucking s0ns!!!


Hey.......anybody see how incredibly unreliable the Tesla is??


Who knew??!!!


Among a handful of the least reliable cars on the road.....well, according to CR anyway!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 1, 2016)

major sucking.................. 

About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 1, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> major sucking..................
> 
> About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says


The Right cheering for stagnation.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 1, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> major sucking..................
> 
> About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says


Well, we shall see.


----------



## westwall (Jan 2, 2016)

Political Junky said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > major sucking..................
> ...











No, he's merely pointing out the progressives willingness to waste vast sums of money on perception.  People who buy Tesla's are wealthy and they buy them to show how "green" they are when they are anything but green.  Tesla's are more polluting to make, and far more toxic than any ICE powered vehicle and you all blissfully ignore those facts because it makes you feel good.  In the meantime you are allowing more environmental damage to occur than would otherwise be possible and you think you are all clever when you are anything but clever.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 2, 2016)

westwall said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





They don't get it.......its the whole fantasy concept. Been hearing for years about electric cars and this year, they are selling less than 100,000 of them. LMAO......they sell well over 1 million trucks ALONE in the US, forget about total car sales.

Americans don't want faggy-ass electric cars. It is part of the American culture. They want real cars. Most American men wouldn't be caught dead driving a Prius. Almost invariably, they are driven by progressives who don't quite have there feet on the ground. The miserable among us..........heres an example >>>




Hysterical stuff.............typical of the modern tree-hugger nutjob.

I would pay to have a similar run in with this woman.....these people handled this like shit.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 2, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




what a frikking nut job


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 2, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





female version of Mamooth and Crick!!!


Progressive deep misery on display!!!


----------



## browsing deer (Jan 2, 2016)

Trouble with electrics is they are are killer expensive and they have expensive batteries to recycle.   I like them, but until they resuce the cost of them, they aren't going anywhere


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 3, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> Trouble with electrics is they are are killer expensive and they have expensive batteries to recycle.   I like them, but until they resuce the cost of them, they aren't going anywhere




the biggest limiting factor on a electric is distance and refill(recharge) time both suck bad 

when there is an electric that can do 400 miles on a five minute refill we got a deal


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2016)

17.5 million vehicles sold last year in America!!!

How many were EV's??

Electric Car Sales Up 1.1% In US In Sept, But The Story Is Complicated

Less than 100,000!!!


And when you go look at a pro-EV sales website, note that *ZERO* hard numbers are displayed......they use only %'s and ratio's = ghey. Progressives fucking with the stats as usual!!!

EV Sales


----------



## browsing deer (Jan 6, 2016)

Buying gasoline when it comes from such places as Saudi Arabia and Iran is suicidal.  We need to find alternative fuels from alternative places.  Electric is the way to go.  Right now it is hobbiest, but I hope that someday soon we will solve the problems with it, or deal with the murderous slime some other way


----------



## jc456 (Jan 6, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> Buying gasoline when it comes from such places as Saudi Arabia and Iran is suicidal.  We need to find alternative fuels from alternative places.  Electric is the way to go.  Right now it is hobbiest, but I hope that someday soon we will solve the problems with it, or deal with the murderous slime some other way


an expensive hobby eh?


----------



## browsing deer (Jan 6, 2016)

Very very expensive.  For transportation, it sucks.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 6, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> Very very expensive.  For transportation, it sucks.




Not according to the AGW k00ks!!! But to everybody else and their brother.............


----------



## jc456 (Jan 6, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > Very very expensive.  For transportation, it sucks.
> ...


that's because they are condescending turds who have the money to buy those things.  And then come in here and complain about the rich.  Isn't that rich?  get it?  funny.,


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 8, 2016)

Chevy Bolt EV to deliver 200 mile range for lowest price

The Chevrolet Bolt EV will be the lowest-priced electric car that offers a range of over 200 miles per charge when it goes on sale late this year. The battery-powered compact hatchback will cost $37,500, before factoring in a federal tax credit of $7,500 plus additional state EV incentives.

To get an electric car with a longer range today, you’d have to spend at least $70,000 on a Tesla Model S 70, which is rated at 240 miles per charge. Tesla is expected to unveil its smaller Model 3 in March, with a similar range and price to the Bolt’s, but it won’t go on sale until sometime 2017, at the earliest.

The 2016 Nissan Leaf is offered with a maximum range of 107 miles per charge at a sticker price of $35,050.

*Of course, since this is American made, by an American company, the 'Conservatives' are going to hate it. Like the Tesla, it is upgradable over the lifespan of the vehicle. And, as the price of the batteries comes down, so will the price of the vehicle.*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Chevy Bolt EV to deliver 200 mile range for lowest price
> 
> The Chevrolet Bolt EV will be the lowest-priced electric car that offers a range of over 200 miles per charge when it goes on sale late this year. The battery-powered compact hatchback will cost $37,500, before factoring in a federal tax credit of $7,500 plus additional state EV incentives.
> 
> ...





tax credits for buying a car = ghey

And people wonder why there is so much deep anger and animosity in this country?

How stoopid...........the American people have to pay for what amounts to snobishness.


Anybody who buys a Leaf for near 40K needs to be on a state terror watch list......definitely somebody who could snap.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 9, 2016)

You wonder why many look at those who advocate for electric cars as Disney dwellers?


*Automakers have sold 407,136 electrics (EVs) since they hit the market in 2010. That is 0.16 percent of the 250 million-plus U.S. passenger vehicle fleet. Assuming all are still on the road, carmakers must sell 300,000 this year and next to reach 1 million, or 0.3 percent of the fleet, by 2018. *


The government has spent a lot on electric cars, but was it worth it?




That's why..............


----------



## PredFan (Jan 9, 2016)

Whatever. As soon as I win the powerball, I'm buying a top of the line Tesla.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 13, 2016)

Just when you think it cant get any more laughable..........

Obama administration to announce efforts to boost self-driving cars


The Disney progressives love shit like this though..............


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 3, 2016)

and........yep...........still sucking.............

Georgia Electric Car Sales Drop ~90% In ~6 Months


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 3, 2016)

We just had over 16" of glorious global warming (were 130% of normal for the year now).

I watched as a neighbor just had to try his go cart on the roads and he got it high centered on a 12" snow bank going through an intersection.  He was broad sided by a car that could not stop when he got stuck.. the air bags deployed and they walked away unhurt but the car burst into flames.. The batteries went boom! (I presume they shorted out).  

The fire department used foam to put it out in 10 deg F weather.. looked like a dam snowball when they were done. then they scraped up the snow, ice and everything around to collect all the hazardous materials and acids..

$65,000.00 car went BOOM!

I told him I will keep my gas using SUV.  He went home and filed an accident claim.. Today he came home in a brand new SUV....

All I could do is laugh...


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 4, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> We just had over 16" of glorious global warming (were 130% of normal for the year now).
> 
> I watched as a neighbor just had to try his go cart on the roads and he got it high centered on a 12" snow bank going through an intersection.  He was broad sided by a car that could not stop when he got stuck.. the air bags deployed and they walked away unhurt but the car burst into flames.. The batteries went boom! (I presume they shorted out).
> 
> ...





Dang Billy.........I would have paid to see that!! Classic........

Guy will likely buy an SUV for the rest of his life too!! Both my brothers bought big ass trucks within the last 2 months......first time truck buyers. They rave about them, especially after this last blizzard here in New York. 20+ inches of snow and those vehicles laughed at it.

Meanwhile, Tesla sales are down and Prius sales ( who the fuck would buy one of those ugly-ass under-powered slugs?) are waaay down.

Not all but most EV drivers are oddballs making that arrogant oddball fringe statement driving around in these stoopid cars that nobody else cares about.


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 28, 2016)

From today's LA Times...........love this thread.........things ALWAYS static, or worse if you are a green k00k >>>

Electrified car sales stall as buyers back away from hybrids


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 28, 2016)

ps.....more trucks have ALREADY been sold this year than all EV's will be sold for the whole year!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 8, 2016)

Found this gem...........

In 2011, the US Govt said we'd see well over 1 million EV's on the road by 2015!!!

*LMAO........NOT EVEN CLOSE S0NS*


www1.eere.energy.gov/.../pdfs/1_million_electric_vehicles_rpt.pdf


----------



## skookerasbil (May 4, 2016)

still sucking..........but dang, didn't know it was still this bad  >>>


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/EV%20sales%202.png.html]
	
[/URL]


Look at those numbers.........take the math out another 9 months!!! A fucking joke!!!

They sell far more trucks in one single month than they sell EV's for the whole year!!!


Im laughing my balls off s0ns!!!


----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2016)

Fickle finger of consumerism..


----------



## alpine (May 4, 2016)

You can run cars with gasoline, but you cant run cell phones, laptops, tablets, power tools, vacuums, drones.... with gasoline.

Using worlds already limited li-ion resource for electric cars would not be the smartest thing to do, especially while new electronics need more and more of it every day.

It will take the new battery technologies to be developed, to make electric car popular.

Which is not yet...


----------



## skookerasbil (May 5, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Fickle finger of consumerism..




Indeed......America certainly is not Europe!! All big cars all the time!! Just thought.........I haven't even taken a look at SUV sales.

Been saying for 40 years........the one thing no progressive argument can ever stand up to is  being able to answer the question, "As compared to what?". The EV argument is a perfect example. The side presented by the progressives is pure off the hook mental case. You'd think hearing them talk on the subject that EV's were flying out of showrooms like coffee at the local Starbucks.........its this emotional hemophilia these people are so prone to. Fascinating.......never conforms to reality. Real space shit............


----------



## JimH52 (May 5, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Fickle finger of consumerism..
> ...



The dramatic drop in oil prices has put a huge dent in EV sales.  But the pendulum always swings back.  It is just a matter of time.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 5, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Total horseshit s0n.......shit you are so fucking naïve.........would you like me to post up 2013 and 2014 sales?

All laughable...........nothing to do with oil prices!!


----------



## JimH52 (May 5, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Aging Prius, dropping gas prices putting hurt on hybrid, EV sales

And everyone is lying....except you and Donald...right?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 6, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...





Define "hurt" dummy. That's all that matters..........you are a poster guy for the adage "far left guys cant connect the dots".

I'll define "dummy" though...........dummy is a person who cant comprehend that one single line of trucks from one single company ( FORD ) outsells all EV's combined by a mile!

That's a fucking dummy defined!!!


----------



## elektra (May 6, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> The dramatic drop in oil prices has put a huge dent in EV sales.  But the pendulum always swings back.  It is just a matter of time.


The pendulum swings back? Except the pendulum never swung either way for electric cars!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 7, 2016)

still sucking.............. 

And just checked......this thread is getting pretty *epic*. Like most of the skeptic threads. You see threads started by members of the AGW religion in here.........dead in a few days at best!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2016)

still the suck............

And found this gem today made me laugh my balls off................


*About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says*


About 94% of cars will still be powered by fossil fuels in 2040, report says


Whos not winning??


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 5, 2016)

and in tomorrows news...........Monday, June 6th, 2016...........

Electric car sales forecasts 'wildly optimistic'


Green fantasies are ghey



[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/laughing.gif.html']
	
[/URL]


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 5, 2016)

LOL. That goes right along with the predictions that renewables will never supply a significant portion of the power in the US. Doing so right now, with that ultra-liberal state of Texas leading the way because of the economies of the renewables.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 5, 2016)

*You know the Tesla Model S, the $70,000 (and-up) electric car that "nobody can afford"? Well, evidently, more than a few people can afford it.*
In fact, in the first quarter of this year, more people bought a Tesla Model S than bought any of the similarly priced gasoline-powered cars from the top three German luxury brands, according to data from LMC Automotive. About 4,750 buyers bought a Model S while just over 3,000 people bought Mercedes' top-level sedan.

Tesla sales beating Mercedes, BMW and Audi

In it's class, the Tesla is kicking ass.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> LOL. That goes right along with the predictions that renewables will never supply a significant portion of the power in the US. Doing so right now, with that ultra-liberal state of Texas leading the way because of the economies of the renewables.




Except that every reputable organization, including the Obama administration, project that by mid-century, renewables will still only be providing about 10% max ( and most of that from hydro   ). Costs will always be THE determining factor where energy is concerned. The alarmist analysis of renewable costs leaves out a boatload of additional costs to the consumer, like transmission costs. That's ghey and dishonest. But it wont matter.........fossil fuels will continue to dominate and for a long,. long time to come. Because they are cheaper................by a lot.

Renewable Energy's Hidden Costs

The Hidden Costs of Wind Power - IER



The alarmists are very aware of these costs but as usual, will obfuscate every time.........real phony stuff.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh......and a quick peek at this graph shows how EV's are just flying out of showrooms!!!

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/EV%20sales%202.png.html]
	
[/URL]



Remember.........the argument of a progressive always falls flat on its face when the question is asked, "As compared to what?"

2015 Truck Sales Figures | Autos Post



GM alone sold more vehicles in June of 2015 than all EV sales combined!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2016)

Posting in this forum almost isn't fair..........imagine the alarmists as a 5 man unit vs. the skeptics as a 5 man unit. The alarmists lob nerf balls at the skeptics and the skeptics respond with lobbing MOAB bombs in response.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 6, 2016)

4700 Tesla's sold in that period. How many Mercedes of comparable cost? Once again, in it's class, Tesla is doing very well. And the Tesla 3 will come out next year. I would say that Tesla is doing very well. And the cars will be American made.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 6, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> 4700 Tesla's sold in that period. How many Mercedes of comparable cost? Once again, in it's class, Tesla is doing very well. And the Tesla 3 will come out next year. I would say that Tesla is doing very well. And the cars will be American made.




"doing very well" only holds up when Tesla is compared to itself.......but not to the rest of the car market where it is figuratively about as big as a fly on the ass of an elephant!! So c'mon now........anybody could say the Chicago Cubs are a far improved team but still haven't won a world series in about 1,000 years. Rosie O'Donnell could get a makeover and a handful of people out there might deem her to be looking "fabulous" but lets face it........almost universally she is viewed as a hideous beast at best. The whole comparison thing always prevails for those with feet firmly planted on the floor! EV advocates are this tiny little niche on the landscape of the land of cars..........

Also.......most American males wouldnt be caught dead driving one of those faggy little cars.........just a fact

Ford sells more F150 trucks in the first two weeks of any year than Tesla sells all cars for 12 months!! So.........c'mon now............


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2016)

still sucking............ 

Georgia Electric Car Sales Drop ~90% In ~6 Months


Bah. Bah. Booey


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 15, 2016)

And EV's still sucking...............

Tesla Spontaneously Catches Fire, Burns Down During Test Drive In France | Zero Hedge


----------

